# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  -Gettin Back At It-, Johnnny'z Progression Log...

## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup everybody! After reading over multiple member's logs and reading along on there journeys i've decided to start one of my own. Couple members recommend that i get one going so here it is...

Height - 5'11
Weight - 190lbs
BF% - 20%
Years Training - 3-4, including 15+ years in sports

Ultimate Goal - I want to get to around 10-12% so i can begin to pack on some muscle mass. Also wouldn't mind seeing my abs for the first time in my life  :Aapimp: 

66 + (13.7 x 86[1178]) + (5 x 180[900]) - (6.8 x 23[156]) *TDEE = 2800*

Meal 1 - 1cup egg whites, 1 cup oat, 1scoop protein - 550c 55p 54c 3f
PWO - scoop protein 1cup scoop oat - 420c 30p 54c 3f
Meal 2 - Tuna veggies - 250c 55p 0c 5f
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken breast veggies - 275c 52p 0c 6f
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken breast veggies 1/2 cup pistacios - 435c 58p 8c 20f
Meal 5 - 1 cup cottage cheese/1 scoop casein 300c 50p 3c 8f

2200
300g protein 120 carbs 45 fat

Week 1 training split -

Monday - Fasted Cardio 30min jogging. ab ripper x. 30mins moderate bball.
Tuesday - Fasted 35min jogging. 15 interval suicides. 45mins moderate bball.
Wednesday - Chest/Tris/abs. 15min 12/3spd postworkout cardio. ab ripper x. 30mins moderate bball
Thursday - Fasted 40min jogging. 18 interval suicides. 45mins moderate bball.
Friday - Shoulders/Legs/Abs. 20min 12/4spd. ab ripper x. 30mins moderate bball
Saturday/Sunday - OFF

Already about 5 days deep into this routine and diet. I play a lot of bball as you can see haha, i try to keep my cardio different everyday or so.

Here is me monday day 1. Posted this pic in the member's pic section and got some estimate of roughly in the 17-23% BF range from all different people. I got some calipers comming in so i will find out for sure. In all honesty, i'm not trying to make excuses lol, buttt the quality of the camera is crappy, i'll try to get a better one.

----------


## jpowell

ok, imo the only things id change: 
meal one lose the protein shake and get some more egg whites.
meal two again lose the protein shake--carb up oats are good, or maybe even a yam. (sweet potato)
meal 3,4, looks good, but id add some carbs to post workout, also how much veggies/what veggies are you using for these meals?
meal 5 looks good--if you want u can swap out the casein for a slow digesting protein like tuna/steak. 

the reasoning i mod the meal 1/2--imo u don't need 2 protein shakes in the morn, esp before workout--u wana fuel your workout with fats/carbs. (if anybody disagrees please don't be an asshole, but give reasoning, as i don't know everything but still trynna learn)

the reasoning behind meal 3, carbs u need to put em back into your body after u used during workout (insulin spike). I rec you only spike insulin 3 times, as i have read in the stickies, this is the best way to avoid fat poundage. (carbs only on breakfast, pre/post) abso no carbs in the last 2 meals. 

another thing i noticed, it with you playing ball (is this baseball or basketball) either way, your gonna need to add a cpl hundred more calories to your tdee, unless you used a different multiplier (not 1.55). 

like i said I'm not mr. know it all, and I'm sure gb or 405 or some other more experienced user can provide further help.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> ok, imo the only things id change: 
> meal one lose the protein shake and get some more egg whites.
> meal two again lose the protein shake--carb up oats are good, or maybe even a yam. (sweet potato)
> meal 3,4, looks good, but id add some carbs to post workout, also how much veggies/what veggies are you using for these meals?
> meal 5 looks good--if you want u can swap out the casein for a slow digesting protein like tuna/steak. 
> 
> the reasoning i mod the meal 1/2--imo u don't need 2 protein shakes in the morn, esp before workout--u wana fuel your workout with fats/carbs. (if anybody disagrees please don't be an asshole, but give reasoning, as i don't know everything but still trynna learn)
> 
> the reasoning behind meal 3, carbs u need to put em back into your body after u used during workout (insulin spike). I rec you only spike insulin 3 times, as i have read in the stickies, this is the best way to avoid fat poundage. (carbs only on breakfast, pre/post) abso no carbs in the last 2 meals. 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback man. My meal 1, on my workout days, is my PRE workout meal. The "PWO" that is after meal 1 is my POST workout meal. On none workout days i just don't have the postworkout meal. My veggies with each meal is 2cups of brocolli, sometimes peas, and sometimes v8 low sodium juice, I try to mix it up.

I'll throw in 2cups egg whites vice the protein powder in the morning, that's a good point, i try to keep my protein drinks to a minimum and keep most of my intake of whole foods.

With the the TDEE, i multiplied it by 1.5 i believe cause some days i don't go out an play and it mostly just involves me shooting around as opposed to running up and down the court in a full game.

----------


## jpowell

ok, i misunderstood pwo. my falt. well given the info you just stated, id think your good to go. my advice, use this as a log, as detailed as possible. monitor feelings, lifts, even weaknesses? have you read 405s log? notice the detail? use this just like that...that way u can notice things and possibly pin point what went wrong. if you notice something different. ( and get that other thread deleted lol)

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> ok, i misunderstood pwo. my falt. well given the info you just stated, id think your good to go. my advice, use this as a log, as detailed as possible. monitor feelings, lifts, even weaknesses? have you read 405s log? notice the detail? use this just like that...that way u can notice things and possibly pin point what went wrong. if you notice something different. ( and get that other thread deleted lol)


Yep, that's the plan. I've been following a few people so I have the general idea. What i hope to get out of this is if i'm not satisfied with the results or what i'm doing I can get some support and advice, and judging from the other logs, that's what everybody has been doing. Thanks for the feedback, and that thread should be deleted soon.

----------


## jpowell

the main thing, esp when tryna get your diet in check is monitoring the progress--aiming for around 3 lbs the 1st week, maybe 1-2 for the rest a the time. if you stay at the same weight for 2 weeks head back here b/c its time to adjust.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> the main thing, esp when tryna get your diet in check is monitoring the progress--aiming for around 3 lbs the 1st week, maybe 1-2 for the rest a the time. if you stay at the same weight for 2 weeks head back here b/c its time to adjust.


Will do, Thanks man!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I actually took Thursday's workout and moved it to Friday and moved Friday's to Saturday. So... Rest days the 1st week was Thursday and next will be Sunday.

This morning did 40mins fasted cardio. Had 10mg BCAA 200mg caffeine and a cup of coffee before the run, felt good besides the fact that the first week i'm sore as hell. My left knee is acting up and hurts in the beggining of my run but after about 5mins it loosens up and no problems. Shot some bball as well, nothing crazy, just shot around.

No issues with the diet, kept it the same, i tried some verde sauce in my tuna for the first time which was pretty good. Only 2 tblspoons which was like 400mg of sodium and nothing else. This next week i'm going to keep it a lot cleaner, try to avoid the small condiments. Waking up early tommrow to do legs and shoulders with 15min cardio afterwards....

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 6*

Going to buy a nice digital scale today once i get into town, so i can start posting more accurate bodyweight daily in my logs . The one I have been using is an old crap one that isn't exactly the best. About to hit legs/shoulders/abs with 15min cardio at the end... 12incline at 3.5 speed. If i'm feeling good on my knee i will push it to 20mins, note that i am drinking BCAA's immediately following lifting while doing cardio. Once i complete my cardio i have my PWO, i want to stay in the fat burning stage while also preventing catabolism as much as possible. Gotta help a friend with some furniture later, will check back up on here later in the evening with diet and how the workout went.

----------


## bikeral

Hey johnny glad you started a log. I am subscribed and will check in to see how you are doing.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey johnny glad you started a log. I am subscribed and will check in to see how you are doing.


Awesome man, Thanks! 

When i build my workout plan for next week i'm going to throw in 60min fasted cardio and try to get it in 5x a week and bump it up from there.

----------


## Back In Black

Mate I'm gonna follow this. Very quickly just stick to your caffeine tab pre workout, the cup of coffee is irrelevant and will just add cals when you are supposed to be fasted.

----------


## Back In Black

Oh, and I like to sip on my BCAA's through my lifting so they are already in my system well and truly by the time I start my PWO cardio.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Oh, and I like to sip on my BCAA's through my lifting so they are already in my system well and truly by the time I start my PWO cardio.


Thanks SteM, I have my coffee just black and usually just 1 cup. I'll go without it tomorrow and just stick to my caffeine tabs and see how it goes. Good point on the BCAA's to, i lifted today and then i just pounded it all right before i did my cardio, I'll drink it during my workout to have it slowly get into my system, should work perfectly by the time i get into my cardio. 

My cardio is usually just 15-20 mins of 12 incline at 3 spd. Should i alternate like HIT or just stick at the 12/3 throughout the whole duration i'm doing my cardio? This is immediately following my lifting.

----------


## Back In Black

No worries. Black coffee still has cals but also has certain chemicals that won't help mobilise fat cells.

Re: cardio? At 20% bf hit the intervals as often as you can.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> No worries. Black coffee still has cals but also has certain chemicals that won't help mobilise fat cells.
> 
> Re: cardio? At 20% bf hit the intervals as often as you can.


Cool, ill ditch the coffee. When i build my workout plan ill throw interval cardio after my workouts..

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Visting family today and my bday was a few days ago so the first thing my aunt says is "i baked you a cake! Happy bday" i had a tiny piece cause i didn't want to look like an a-hole. I'm thinkin some cardio tonight to burn it off lol i'm dissapointed

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Crap double post...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 6*

Had a solid legs and shoulders day today with ab exercises thrown in the mix. By the time i was finished working out i had no energy at all, then followed straight into 15mins PWO cardio. No issues with diet besides the tiny piece of cake, which didn't have frosting or anything. Sure it was filled with carbs and sugar though. Everybody is coming over tomorrow to "officially" celebrate and my aunt said she's making me a chicken enchillada caserole. Upset, but once again i can't deny eating any when she's cooking it specifically for me, i'll just have a very small portion and say i'm full  :Smilie:  and stick to my original diet.

Picked up a nice digital scale today which read *192.2* so i guess the other one was crap and didn't really read right so i will be monitoring this one from now on. I hope it was the scale and not me gaining weight  :No No: 

Anybody else switch scales and usually get different readings? guess only way to find out is throughout the week to watch it go down.

----------


## jpowell

i usually just use one scale, the one at the gym. its the only one i use. very accurate. sooner or later u gotta let ur family no none a that garb crap or ur gonna all victim evry trip. u may look like an ass but wen they c ur results theyll apprec ur dedication. rhis is xactly how my family was.

----------


## jypoll

> Cool, ill ditch the coffee. When i build my workout plan ill throw interval cardio after my workouts..


i just started interval cardio pwo about three weeks ago and ive been on lean bulk for a couple weeks. my weight is the same but i have burned alot of fat considering my caloric intake. HIIT is very good.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> i usually just use one scale, the one at the gym. its the only one i use. very accurate. sooner or later u gotta let ur family no none a that garb crap or ur gonna all victim evry trip. u may look like an ass but wen they c ur results theyll apprec ur dedication. rhis is xactly how my family was.


Yea i'm going to use my digital only from now on. The old one i was using i went back out and used it and it said i was about 2.5 lighter from when i started last monday so i have lost. I keep going back and forth to the new scale to and it keeps switching between telling me i'm 192 and 195 so i'm going to see if i have to reset it or something.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> i just started interval cardio pwo about three weeks ago and ive been on lean bulk for a couple weeks. my weight is the same but i have burned alot of fat considering my caloric intake. HIIT is very good.


For sure, i've been reading positive reviews with others in there log as well as pleased results so i will defiantly be incorporating into next weeks work out plan.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm going to take the digital scale back in get my money back. It read me different weights 5 different times last night as well as this morning. I'll be sticking to the older one because at least it is consistent. Caffeine tabs popped, and ready to go do some bball suicides on the court before i go for a 45 min run. Looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow to see what progress i have made. Will post up later tonight.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 7*

This morning did bball suicides for 15mins with 1min rest periods and followed it directly with 45min LIC. Felt great, when i got back i had to lay down for a little but it felt good. Diet was on point, didn't eat any of the crazy food the family brought over. Building the workout plan for next week and will post in here in a few... looking for forward to the 1st week weigh in tomorrow morning.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Week 2 training split -*

Monday - Back/Bi's/Abs PWO HIIT 20mins. 30min moderate bball.
Tuesday - Fasted 15 interval suicides/45min LIC. 45mins moderate bball.
Wednesday - Chest/Tris/Abs PWO HIIT 20mins. 30mins moderate bball
Thursday - OFF
Friday - Shoulders/Legs/Abs.PWO HIIT 20mins.30mins moderate bball
Saturday - Fasted 15 interval suicides/45min LIC. 45mins moderate bball.
Sunday - Fasted 15 interval suicides/45min LIC. 45mins moderate bball.

Sunday might be an off day depending on how i feel, for now it's a planned workout day. I stepped up the cardio more in this 2nd week, will see how it goes.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Week 1 Weigh In*

Start - 190lbs
Week 1 - *186.6*

Pumped to see this loss on the scale this morning, that is the number i wanted to see on the scale after all that work last week. I can only imagine where i will be if i keep at this for 90+ days. 

I know 2.5 is what you want to shoot for in terms of maximum weight loss in a weight, curious if anybody else had 4-5 pounds lost in there first week? I would imagine some of it might be water weight?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Appreciate the feedback man. My meal 1, on my workout days, is my PRE workout meal. The "PWO" that is after meal 1 is my POST workout meal. On none workout days i just don't have the postworkout meal. My veggies with each meal is 2cups of brocolli, sometimes *peas*, and sometimes* v8 low sodium juice*, I try to mix it up.
> 
> I'll throw in 2cups egg whites vice the protein powder in the morning, that's a good point, i try to keep my protein drinks to a minimum and keep most of my intake of whole foods.
> 
> With the the TDEE, i multiplied it by 1.5 i believe cause some days i don't go out an play and it mostly just involves me shooting around as opposed to running up and down the court in a full game.


personally i wouldnt use either the peas or v8 at least for awhile.. sodium isnt a big deal but it may have sugar.. its processed im sure.. id stick to: broccoli, asparagus, spinach for my greens..

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> personally i wouldnt use either the peas or v8 at least for awhile.. sodium isnt a big deal but it may have sugar.. its processed im sure.. id stick to: broccoli, asparagus, spinach for my greens..


I thought the same, i actually only had the peas 1 day to switch it up. I have broccoli everyday and only keep my v8 to 1 8oz class in the morning. Once the bottle is all gone i wont be buying another one though, just going to be sticking to good ole broccoli. I love asparagus to but i'm having trouble finding it fresh around here and i'm trying to stay away from the frozen veggies.

----------


## bikeral

> *Week 1 Weigh In*
> 
> Start - 190lbs
> Week 1 - *186.6*
> 
> Pumped to see this loss on the scale this morning, that is the number i wanted to see on the scale after all that work last week. I can only imagine where i will be if i keep at this for 90+ days. 
> 
> I know 2.5 is what you want to shoot for in terms of maximum weight loss in a weight, curious if anybody else had 4-5 pounds lost in there first week? I would imagine some of it might be water weight?


It's pretty common to have 3-5lb weight loss the first week. Probably some water weight. 1-2lbs a week seems to be average good loss after that until you get lower in BF

Great job bro. Keep at it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> It's pretty common to have 3-5lb weight loss the first week. Probably some water weight. 1-2lbs a week seems to be average good loss after that until you get lower in BF
> 
> Great job bro. Keep at it.


Thanks man, i don't even have fasted cardio planned for today but i'm feeling good so gonna do some anyways hah.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm planning on getting my Bi/Back workout in tonight around 7pm which would put my PWO shake to around 8 o clockish. My PWO contains carbs in the form of whole oats, is this not a good idea at this time of night even know it's PWO?

----------


## bikeral

There is a good debate on this very subject here going on now. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...d#.T3n0avHXF8E
Personally I have about 52grams protein with 1/2 cup dry oats PWO and sometimes go to sleep within an hour of that. Does not seem to have affected fat loss in a negative way.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> There is a good debate on this very subject here going on now. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...d#.T3n0avHXF8E
> Personally I have about 52grams protein with 1/2 cup dry oats PWO and sometimes go to sleep within an hour of that. Does not seem to have affected fat loss in a negative way.


Thanks for the read, i guess will just have to find out through trial and error. I don't see how it would effect you if it is PWO.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I thought the same, i actually only had the peas 1 day to switch it up. I have broccoli everyday and only keep my v8 to 1 8oz class in the morning. Once the bottle is all gone i wont be buying another one though, just going to be sticking to good ole broccoli. I love asparagus to but i'm having trouble finding it fresh around here and *i'm trying to stay away from the frozen veggies*.


why is that? all the veggies i eat are frozen.. the ones u need to stay away from are canned..

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm planning on getting my Bi/Back workout in tonight around 7pm which would put my PWO shake to around 8 o clockish. My PWO contains carbs in the form of whole oats, is this not a good idea at this time of night even know it's PWO?


You should have your PWO meal as planned no matter what time of day.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> why is that? all the veggies i eat are frozen.. the ones u need to stay away from are canned..


There's nothing wrong with them i just like the fresh, or at least the broccoli that is. I don't touch canned veggies either.




> You should have your PWO meal as planned no matter what time of day.


Thanks SteM, that's what i was thinking. I'll just be sticking to my same meal plans today and have my PWO probably around 8pm.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 8*

Had a great 40min fasted cardio session today with a on point diet. Got late and didn't end up hittin the gym for back/bis as planned. After my cardio sesh i was burned out and fell asleep for a few hours, will move bi/back workout to tommrow morning. I think i'm going to keep it at 3 fasted cardio and 3 PWO cardio a week. Looking forward to tomorrows lifting session. Stock backed up on groceries as well today for the rest of the week.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just got back from back/bis session. Felt really good but ever since the end of last week it feels like i'm completely drained after a lifting session. It's the 2nd week of my diet and i don't know if it's my body not being used to such few carbs? I'm talking every time i get home from the gym now i have to lay down for 45mins or so and i just have no energy. I feel great when i get in there and in the middle of my workout, just seems like i run out of gas a lot quicker now. Anybody else experience this in there first few weeks?

----------


## Back In Black

Have you changed workout time? Sleeping ok and 7-8 hrs per night?

----------


## Back In Black

Also, are the caffeine tabs new to you and do you have any other pre workout supplement? You may just be crashing after the stimulant!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Have you changed workout time? Sleeping ok and 7-8 hrs per night?


Yea sleep isn't an issue, i got about 8 hours and some change last night and got to the gym by 9am, which is my normal time.




> Also, are the caffeine tabs new to you and do you have any other pre workout supplement? You may just be crashing after the stimulant!


I only take my caffeine tabs when I do fasted am cardio, which i didn't do today so I didn't take them. I don't use any pre-workout either.

I have been going pretty hard and havn't had an off day since last wednesday so i'm thinking that might help if i took tomorrow off and just kind of chilled out? ****Oops, correction, Thursday was my last off day.****

----------


## Back In Black

Well, if you've suddenly massively upped your activity level and at a high intensity then your Central Nervous System will have had a hammering.

Day off is good sometimes, listen to your body. Take it off, see how you feel then.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Well, if you've suddenly massively upped your activity level and at a high intensity then your Central Nervous System will have had a hammering.
> 
> Day off is good sometimes, listen to your body. Take it off, see how you feel then.


That's what i was thinking. I had planned to take sunday off last week but i was feeling somewhat similar and thursday morning i didn't even want to get out of bed. I took thursday off and it seemed to help, so i'm going to take tomorrow off and re-charge.

As long as i get my 3 lift sessions/PWO cardio and 3 fasting am cardio in, then it doesn't really matter what day of the week i take off.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I was getting dizzy during weight training after i had lost 30 pounds. Not during second week. Maybe you catching a bug....

PS: I too lost 4 -5 pounds in the first week....which was an awesome motivater even if water : )))

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I was getting dizzy during weight training after i had lost 30 pounds. Not during second week. Maybe you catching a bug....
> 
> PS: I too lost 4 -5 pounds in the first week....which was an awesome motivater even if water : )))


Hey girlgy,

I'm not feeling bad or dizzy, just like completely drained like i could fall asleep after my last set almost haha. Today was the worst i felt this way, i usually don't experience this. I think not having an off day in a period of 5 days, training hard everyday, might have something to do with it. Will see how i feel after the off day, probably just going to watch movies and sleep....and of course eat.

I know what you mean, i felt like a kid on christmas the morning of my first weigh in. When i saw the scale was down it was even a better feeling. Makes me that much more excited till the next weigh in, i can't wait.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 9*

Had decent work out this morning, not the best. Was feeling sluggish and extremely tired, barley able to finish the bicep part of my workout. The PWO cardio was fine though, did HIIT for 15mins immediately following the lift session. Going to take tomorrow off and sleep to see if that helps the sluggishness. Next lift session will be Thursday, the day after rest, so i should be able to gauge what is going on in terms of my energy. No issues with diet as usual, I'm finding it routine and having no problems following the diet, it feels like a habit now. The same goes for my workouts, i'm actually upset that i have to take tomorrow off but i can't go nuts and want to gather my energy back up. Will see how it goes tomorrow!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just curious, the days i don't lift i'm not having my PWO meal which leaves me about..

1800cals
270g protein
66g carbs
42g fats

Is this to low of cals even if i'm not lifting that day? Basically i only get these macros 4 days out of the week, the other 3 days is my normal macros. Does anybody else not eat there PWO meals on there non lift days? or do you still eat them?

----------


## Back In Black

Some people miss out that meal and others (myself included) have it. Your tdee is based over a week not a day so it should all balance out. 

I just sub my shake for a solid meal with the sme macro's.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Some people miss out that meal and others (myself included) have it. Your tdee is based over a week not a day so it should all balance out. 
> 
> I just sub my shake for a solid meal with the sme macro's.


Thanks SteM, I usually have a little extra chicken or tuna that day. I just wanted to make sure i wasn't doing anything that would effect my progress.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Off day today, but just got my calipers and looking forward to getting a more real estimate of my BF%. I did a 3 site measurement which includes side chest,abs, and thigh and it said i was 16%? I'm not sure if i am that low or maybe i am?

If anybody has a more accurate formula for this that would be awesome. I'm looking around on the internet for some more ways to measure.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 10*

Got my calipers in today, will start posting bodyfat % with weigh-ins every monday to monitor my progress. Off day, just sat around, played a little bit of bball, talked to my lady, and read. Feeling better then yesterday i was running around and felt like i couldn't get tired on the court today. The real test will be tomorrow when i get to the gym in the morning. Looking forward to chest/tris tomorrow, my favorite day.

----------


## Back In Black

> Off day today, but just got my calipers and looking forward to getting a more real estimate of my BF%. I did a 3 site measurement which includes side chest,abs, and thigh and it said i was 16%? I'm not sure if i am that low or maybe i am?
> 
> If anybody has a more accurate formula for this that would be awesome. I'm looking around on the internet for some more ways to measure.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=caliper

----------


## bikeral

JohnnnyB glad you are feeling better. Have a good workout.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=caliper


Perfect SteM! exactly what i was looking for. I think i was pinching myself 20 different times yesterday trying to get it just right haha. I think i got different readings every time and was getting frustrated. Maybe i was over thinking it, i kept telling myself i was pinching to much or clamping on the wrong spot lol. This monday when i weigh in i'm going to have somebody else do the readings.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> JohnnnyB glad you are feeling better. Have a good workout.


Thanks bro, is it just me or coming off a rest day i feel like i have so much to make up for? like i'm going to go harder then i was before lol.

----------


## bikeral

> Thanks bro, is it just me or coming off a rest day i feel like i have so much to make up for? like i'm going to go harder then i was before lol.


I take off the complete day Sunday whether I need it or not and feel completely recharged and ready to kill it on Monday.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Rest days r a must.. I never have a prob taking them!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I take off the complete day Sunday whether I need it or not and feel completely recharged and ready to kill it on Monday.


I try to do that but sometimes i feel so drained that if i tried to truck through with a workout it would be useless, that's usually my rest day. I get 1 day in every 4-5 days it seems like.




> Rest days r a must.. I never have a prob taking them!


I agree i feel 100% better now and re-charged.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just had brutal HIIT training, felt like i was going to puke when i got back haha it was awesome. Had to lay down for 15mins before i could get up and get my first meal in, i think i inhaled it within 45seconds my body was begging for food it felt like. Feel s great...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 11*

Had possibly the most intense HIIT cardio today. 10min warmup 20min HITT and finished with 20min LIC, felt amazing. Diet was good today, had 6oz ground beef for dinner tonight instead of the usual tuna. Though it would be ok since i didn't have my PWO meal today and didn't hit the weights. Moved Chest/Tri's to tomorrow, thinking of switching my routine up to 1 muscle each day next week. Thoughts?

----------


## bikeral

I used to do Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, off, Legs, Shoulders/Abs
By the time I was done with chest or back I was drained and really not getting the intensity I wanted on Biceps and Triceps.
Now I do Back, Chest, Arms, off, Legs, Shoulders/calves, off This has been working well for the last 5 weeks. I am trying to do higher intensity lower volume. My weight sessions used to last 90mins. Now I am always done in 55-60mins.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I used to do Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, off, Legs, Shoulders/Abs
> By the time I was done with chest or back I was drained and really not getting the intensity I wanted on Biceps and Triceps.
> Now I do Back, Chest, Arms, off, Legs, Shoulders/calves, off This has been working well for the last 5 weeks. I am trying to do higher intensity lower volume. My weight sessions used to last 90mins. Now I am always done in 55-60mins.


That's exactly what's happening, by the time i did back i had the most useless bi workout. I think i might give your routine a whirl and try it next week.

----------


## bikeral

I am not sure if I'm doing the best sequence. Back and chest both hit arms and i do arms day after chest. However I like to have an off day before legs and you hit tri's again when you do shoulders. I would do chest/back/arms/off/legs/shoulders but monday it seems like everyone is doing chest in my gym so I do chest Tuesday.
Not sure if that makes sense. Hope some of the vets chime in since I am curious what they think.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I used to do 1 muscle a day and that seem to work best. While cutting it feels like my energy is easily used up, i just want to know what would be most beneficial while cutting. Because trying to do a smaller muscle group after going all out on a larger one just isn't working.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 12*

Did Chest/Tri's this morning, energy was through the roof and followed it up with 20mins HIIT. Bought some 99% lean turkey cutlets and breast and bbqed them today for next weeks food. I tried a few bites of it and i have to say i like it a lot more then chicken, especially on the bbq. I recommend it to anybody who's looking for any type of change in there meat area, i think it's good to change it every once in a while.

----------


## bikeral

Hey johnnny, I know it was a holiday weekend but hope you are back in it today.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey johnnny, I know it was a holiday weekend but hope you are back in it today.


Yea was crazy busy, ment to get on here and post but never got around to it. Back on the grind now though!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 13*

Solid fasted 20mins HITT followed with 30mins LIC. Diet was good. Feeling like all i want to do now is train i love it!

*Day 14*

Took the day off for easter, had about 50 people over here. Diet kept in check, didn't eat anything out of control. I fell in love with bbqed asparagus, best way to get your veggie fix. Had a "cheat meal" i guess you could say in the form of a few stellas, wish i wouldn't have because i feel all bloated now and can hear my stomach mumbling.

I'm going to do my weigh in tomorrow morning because i don't want the few beers i had or some of the food i ate to effect the scale this morning. Will keep posted.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 15*

Just did some 30mins LIC this morning, nothing to exciting. Went and met up with a friend about an hour away and just hung out. Didn't have any drinks and went to dinner and had 8oz chicken breast with brocolli. I pretty much got some more "cardio" in the rest of the day and night lol.

*Day 16*

Today just got home a little bit ago, planning on going for a run tonight we will see how it goes. Been being lazy latley in terms of diet and keeping this log more active. Crunch time, going to really buckle down and get back in it these next few weeks, i really don't want to fall behind, going to put these past few days behind me and re-focus. 

Noticing small areas on my body with more muscle definition, i'm guessing it from small areas losing fat and i'm starting to notice.

I've been behind on this as well and i've been meaning to post it.

Start - 190.2lbs
Week 1 - 186.6
Week 2 - *185.2*

Not as much weight loss as week 1 but weight loss none the less. I would imagine the first week was majority water weight, and the 2nd week was so less because i didn't bust my but about it. I realize what needs to be done and what i really want, feeling really good this week and excited to continue like this into the future.

Got about enough food for all of tomorrow but will go shopping for this week. Fasted HIIT tomorrow morning!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 17*

Had good HIIT/LIC fasted cardio this morning. It started raining like crazy so i only got about 30mins in. just got back from the gym on a solid bi's/back day. I havn't done fasted cardio with lifting later in the day for a while and i feel pooped haha. Glad to be back on track though. I feel like i look leaner but that just might be me getting excited lol. Depending on if it's raining like crazy tomorrow i'll either be lifting or doing some more fasted cardio. we shall see.

----------


## bikeral

Johnny did you get your workout routine sorted out. There is a workout section you can post questions in and get some help if not.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Johnny did you get your workout routine sorted out. There is a workout section you can post questions in and get some help if not.


Pretty much, i'm going to stick to 2 muscles groups a day and lift every other day with fasted cardio on the off days. Will mix it up to when i hit some type of platue.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Raining like crazy but i don't give a sh!t. Gonna go kill this fasted cardio this morning!

----------


## Back In Black

> Raining like crazy but i don't give a sh!t. Gonna go kill this fasted cardio this morning!


Now you must be somewhere in the UK with permarain at the minute!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Now you must be somewhere in the UK with permarain at the minute!


Haha nope, i'm in the valley in cali, which is crazy because right around this time i starts getting blazing hot. I love the rain and if i had a treadmill or something i wouldn't be complaining at all. Runnin in the rain makes me feel like i'm in a movie to, like rocky or something lol.

If i would have re-enlisted in the military my as$ would be up in washington right now where it rains 24/7 from what i'm hearing.

----------


## Back In Black

Well the, at least your rain is warmer than ours!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Well the, at least your rain is warmer than ours!


It probably is, try Hawaii or Guam, i was swimming while it was raining there. Felt like bath water raining down on me haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 18*

Stopped raining right when i went out for my run. Had solid 10min LIC warmup - 20min HIIT - 20min LIC to finish it off, this was all fasted am i should mention. Diet was all chicken, broc, pistachios, oats, tuna, and cottage cheese a little later tonight. Bought a bunch of asparagus im going to throw on the bbq tomorrow, i think it's way better then broccoli haha. Apparently there is going to be a storm tonight maybe but who knows, i find that the weatherman are right 50% of the time, which means i can probably predict the weather by going on tv and saying yes or no to rain. They probably check yahoo reports right before they go on the air. Anyways rain or not, it's not going to stop me  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Johnnny B. Glad to see you are hammering away at it. Day 18 already. Keep at it. Enjoy the weekend.... But not too much.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Johnnny B. Glad to see you are hammering away at it. Day 18 already. Keep at it. Enjoy the weekend.... But not too much.


Haha thanks dude, but no wild weekends for me. I went an visited one of my lady friends the day after easter and that was enough partying for me. Chick bought me a giant bottle of johnny walker blue label for my belated bday present, i was shocked, thing had to have been like 200$ haha.

I can only go about 2 or 3 days without working out or i feel like a piece of crap. Plus i'm out here in the boonies now again so no distractions, nothing but working out and chillin.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I had a question maybe if SteM sees this.

If my primary goal is cutting down on my BF%/losing fat would it be more beneficial for me to maybe focus my workouts mainly around cardio? For instance, if i only trained with weights like 2x a week and did fasted cardio 4x a week? Or perhaps maybe even 1 day lifting full body workout at the end of the week of all your fasted cardio sessions? Curious to see how the difference would effect your fat burning?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 19*

Rained liked crazy today and still is, which sucks cause i really wanted to do some fasted cardio today. Instead went to the gym and did a little legs and shoulders, which lead me to ask the question i asked earlier, just my curiosity. I feel like my fasted AM cardio is far more effective then my PWO cardio. Hopefully no rain tomorrow and i can get my AM fasted in and on sunday which would end the week at 4 total which is what i'm shooting for each week. 

For the people wondering about my diet each day i don't post anything about it unless it is out of the normal. What you see on page 1 is pretty much what i'm following to the T every single day. If there is any mishaps or changes in it, that's when i post, but if you hear nothing from the diet...means it was perfect for that day. I think diet is the foundation and if i'm not eating correctly then that kills almost all my motivation for any type of workout... If you're messing up your diet, what's the point of busting your as$ in the gym or on a run, right? Anyways crankin away tomorrow, hopefully this scale moves a little more then last week.

----------


## Back In Black

> I had a question maybe if SteM sees this.
> 
> If my primary goal is cutting down on my BF%/losing fat would it be more beneficial for me to maybe focus my workouts mainly around cardio? For instance, if i only trained with weights like 2x a week and did fasted cardio 4x a week? Or perhaps maybe even 1 day lifting full body workout at the end of the week of all your fasted cardio sessions? Curious to see how the difference would effect your fat burning?


It depends what you want to look like. An athlete? Then yep, mainly cardio. A lifter? Predominantly lift. An all rounder? Then both
When I cut my plan is - lifting 4x pw, ave 1 hr each.
PWO HIIT/LIC combo 2x pw
Fasted cardio - 1x pw

3 cardio sessions only.

Diet is the main contributing factor to your fat loss but the cardio is a great synergist to it. Think on - LIC cardio for an hour may burn 600cals. In theory thats 6 hours worth to burn 1lb fat. HIIT will burn cals quicker but true HIIT is not sustainable for any length of time.

One can get down to 10% or below through diet alone. Takes a little longer but not very much.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> It depends what you want to look like. An athlete? Then yep, mainly cardio. A lifter? Predominantly lift. An all rounder? Then both
> When I cut my plan is - lifting 4x pw, ave 1 hr each.
> PWO HIIT/LIC combo 2x pw
> Fasted cardio - 1x pw
> 
> 3 cardio sessions only.
> 
> Diet is the main contributing factor to your fat loss but the cardio is a great synergist to it. Think on - LIC cardio for an hour may burn 600cals. In theory thats 6 hours worth to burn 1lb fat. HIIT will burn cals quicker but true HIIT is not sustainable for any length of time.
> 
> One can get down to 10% or below through diet alone. Takes a little longer but not very much.


Diet never goes wrong, i just skip lifting days sometimes for fasted cardio and didn't know if that would set me back or anything. Next week I'm going to try and boost it with some am cardio and lifing in the pm. Looking at 6x fasted cardio and 4x lifting for next week, i just hope i don't get burnt out.

Appreciate the insight as always SteM, I always have new questions arise in my mind as i go forward. If i don't find any information on the question then i always have it in the back of my mind that i could be doing something incorrectly and holding me back.

----------


## Back In Black

Just keep asking!

Nothing wrong with fasted cardio and then lifting later in the day, in fact, if you have the time I recommend it. If I was struggling with energy I'd drop the cardio and still lift.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Just keep asking!
> 
> Nothing wrong with fasted cardio and then lifting later in the day, in fact, if you have the time I recommend it. If I was struggling with energy I'd drop the cardio and still lift.


Yea i'm going to give that a try next week. I have a feeling i will get burnt out but i'll monitor my progress and take a day off if i need to.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 20*

Same ol same ol, 10min LIC warmup 20min HIIT finished off with 20min LIC. I think i have to get new shoes cause my heels are killing me later in the day after my run, like they've been stretch to much or something. Gyms closed on weekends around me with sucks so just planning on 60mins fasted cardio tomorrow. Excited to be only 10days away from 4 weeks but there's still a lot i want to get accomplished.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm going to chill today, go get groceries for next week. I'm going to post my workout routine for next a little later today and looking for some feedback and input if you guys could. I don't expect a crazy change on tomorrows weigh in, you could label this week as one of the "lazier" ones. A 1/1.5lb drop would make me happy, and would be ecstatic to see 2lb+.

Workout plan comming up for next week fellas....

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 21*

Solid diet, solid planning. Here's my workout plan for week 4.

Monday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 10min LIC/PM. Chest/Abs
Tuesday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 10min LIC/PM. Shoulders 20min PWO Cardio
Wednesday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 10min LIC/PM. Back/Abs
Thursday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 20min LIC/PM. Arms 20min PWO Cardio
Friday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 20min LIC/PM. Legs/Calvs/Abs
Saturday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min LIC W/U 20min HIIT 20min LIC
Sunday - Off 

Thinking it's a little overkill but i will truck through it and see how a feel throughout the week. Feel a lot better with a plan to look towards. Weigh in tomorrow morning.

----------


## Back In Black

Waaaaaay too much HIIT. Mate, if you are doing HIIT right 3-4 xpw max. Alternate HIIT every other day with LIC. Find a hill and walk briskly up it if you have no access to a machine.

Never do HIIT on leg day either. 

You are asking for burnout, injury and getting much weaker in the gym. 

Cardio is a supplement to your fat loss, diet is the key.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Waaaaaay too much HIIT. Mate, if you are doing HIIT right 3-4 xpw max. Alternate HIIT every other day with LIC. Find a hill and walk briskly up it if you have no access to a machine.
> 
> Never do HIIT on leg day either. 
> 
> You are asking for burnout, injury and getting much weaker in the gym. 
> 
> Cardio is a supplement to your fat loss, diet is the key.


Appreciate it SteM, when i was writing it up i figured it would be a little to much.

Here is what i have modified.

Monday - AM.Fasted Cardio 45min LIC/PM. Chest/Abs 20min PWO HIIT
Tuesday - AM.Fasted Cardio 40min LIC/PM. Shoulders
Wednesday - AM.Fasted Cardio 45min LIC/PM. Back/Abs 20min PWO HIIT
Thursday - AM.Fasted Cardio 45min LIC/PM. Arms
Friday - AM.Fasted Cardio 10min warmup 20min HIIT 20min LIC
Saturday - Legs/Calvs/Abs
Sunday - Off

Is that to much fasted cardio? It's 5 xpw but it's all LIC besides friday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Additional updates

Weigh in Week 3

Start - 190.2lbs
Week 1 - 186.6
Week 2 - 185.2
*Week 3 - 184.9*

The scale didn't really budge but i have nobody to blame but myself. With easter and visiting my friend it has just been one big mess. I only had 3x fasted cardio sessions last week and really felt coming into this weigh inn that it was going to be garbage. I have to admit i have been being a bit lazy on my diet as well. Sunday was easter which was normal diet besides dinner, mon - wednesday was when i visited my friend and ate clean but didn't track my macros or cals. I would imagine 3days out of the week of non monitoring would cripple any progress, just seems a little harsh. Ready to take on this week though with a full plan and no distractions in the way, really looking to get in the 183 range by monday and hopefully break 180 by May.

Tired of this 100 year old scale in the garage to, going to buy a legit digital one off amazon. I was just hesitate because last time i bought a digital one at wal-mart it was an utter piece of trash, i'll just read some reviews and pick out a good one this time.

----------


## bikeral

I bought this one when I started and it has worked well for me. I like that it lights up when I get on it so I check weight as soon as I get up. Also once it hits your weight it stays steady. I am 3lbs heavier on this scale then my old one but this one is probably more accurate.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...00_i00_details

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I bought this one when I started and it has worked well for me. I like that it lights up when I get on it so I check weight as soon as I get up. Also once it hits your weight it stays steady. I am 3lbs heavier on this scale then my old one but this one is probably more accurate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...00_i00_details


Right on al, appreciate it. It gives you exact same weight every time? The issues i was having with the one i bought was that it was different by +/- 2/3 lbs each time which was frustrating when i'm trying to monitor loss and gains.

----------


## bikeral

It has been giving me less weight every time I weigh myself. I programmed it to lie  :Wink/Grin: 

Seriously it seems to be accurate and I am happy with it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> It has been giving me less weight every time I weigh myself. I programmed it to lie 
> 
> Seriously it seems to be accurate and I am happy with it.


Cool man, i'll check it out, as long as it is consistent then i will be happy.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Had a solid chest day, i'm going to start posting everything at the end of the day including workout rep and sets so i can stay on top of things a little bit more. So far so good.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 22*

Had a solid day, i'm beat, i want to sleep right now haha. Got a new scale that's supposed to be here tomorrow (Thanks to Al  :Wink/Grin: ) Also went shopping for all my food, going to start cooking my food fresh and eat instead of cooking it all for the week. I'm going to begin to layout my training for the day, stay a little more on top of things on here like i mentioned before.

AM - 45min Fasted LIC cardio

PM - Chest

Flat Bench - 4x15/10/10/8
Decline Bench - 3x10/10/8
Incline Bench - 3x10/8/8
Cable Flys - 3x 12/10/10
Dumbbell Flys - 3x 15/12/10

20min PWO HIIT Cardio.

Solid first day into the new week. No HIIT tomorrow, i'm doing it EOD as SteM mentioned, also i'm not sure if i'm doing to much fasted am cardio? i have it planned for 5x this week.

Here is my updated diet, i crammed all the numbers and made sure i was still on point, this is what i eat everyday. I added 1 cup of egg whites in PWO, and only 1/2 cup oats vice 1 cup in pre meal, that's why it's a little different then started post.

Meal 1 - 1cup egg whites, 1 cup oat - 360c 35p 54c 3f
PWO - scoop protein 1cup scoop oat,1 cup egg whites - 610c 60p 54c 3f
Meal 2 - Tuna veggies - 250c 55p 0c 5f
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken breast veggies - 275c 52p 0c 6f
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken breast veggies 1/2 cup pistacios - 435c 58p 8c 20f
Meal 5 - 1 cup cottage cheese - 180 26p 8c 5f

Total - Cals 2200 286p 124c 42f

Didn't include the veggies cals, they're around 150 though.

----------


## Back In Black

Why 2 lots of flyes? And why flat as well as decline?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Why 2 lots of flyes? And why flat as well as decline?


I was going to leave out the cable flys but i just did them to finish up my workout like a burnout. On the decline i feel like i work more of my lower chest like under my nipples as to where the flat bench i feel it mainly in the bulk of my chest. Is that to much for 1 body part?

Was curious if i had to much LIC fasted cardio in the week planned of training as well?

----------


## Back In Black

I think you could do LIC 6 days and get away with 2-3 days of PWO HIIT. Incidentally, my HIIT only lasts 10-12 mins. 10 secs on and 50 secs off. Immediately followed by 20 mins LIC when cutting.

Re: chest exercises, it's really up you. I recently dropped flat bench and now do decline dumb bells and incline dumbbells on my heavy 4-6 reps week and the next week do incline dumbbells, decline dumbbells and flyes on my 8-10 rep week. Not saying that's what you should do.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I think you could do LIC 6 days and get away with 2-3 days of PWO HIIT. Incidentally, my HIIT only lasts 10-12 mins. 10 secs on and 50 secs off. Immediately followed by 20 mins LIC when cutting.
> 
> Re: chest exercises, it's really up you. I recently dropped flat bench and now do decline dumb bells and incline dumbbells on my heavy 4-6 reps week and the next week do incline dumbbells, decline dumbbells and flyes on my 8-10 rep week. Not saying that's what you should do.


Sounds good, my HIIT PWO is usually the treadmill inclined to 13.5 and 90sec 2.5 60sec 4.0 for 15mins.

I'll switch to dumb bells when i lift heaver, i'm going to alternate each week of 4-6 reps heavy and 8-10 moderate.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 23*

No fasted cardio today i woke up kind of late then watched real madrid get beat down by bayern. I made it up with some PWO cardio though so no worries. Diet was exactly listed as above and hit shoulders today in the gym.

Warm up Machine shoulder press - 4x10
DB Shoulder Press - 3x10
Arnold Press - 3x10
DB Lat raises - 3x10
DB Shoulder Shurgs - 3x10

PWO Cardio - 5min LIC 10min HIIT 10min LIC

Wasn't supposed to do HIIT today but i skipped out on fasted cardio this morning, no HIIT tomorrow though, just lifting.

I don't know about you guys but im not a huge fan of barbell shoulder press, i tried to do it today and just stopped after 2 reps lol, i think DB presses are much more effective. Chelsea v Barce tomorrow for you futbol fans.

----------


## Back In Black

Can I suggest something for your HIIT? You do it outdoors sometimes? Running? If so try this:-

5 mins warm up

Set up markers 80meters apart. Sprint as fast as you can between the markers. Turn round and walk back to the start and repeat sprints. 10-15 repetitions.

Then 20-30 mins LIC either a brisk walk or the slowest jog you can do.Or go straight into the gym and walk up an incline.

----------


## Back In Black

Seated dumbbell or standing barbell are far better for the shoulder area than seated barbell.

If you miss LIC one morning just do 20-30 mins LIC post lifting. Same same.

Come on Barcelona!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Can I suggest something for your HIIT? You do it outdoors sometimes? Running? If so try this:-
> 
> 5 mins warm up
> 
> Set up markers 80meters apart. Sprint as fast as you can between the markers. Turn round and walk back to the start and repeat sprints. 10-15 repetitions.
> 
> Then 20-30 mins LIC either a brisk walk or the slowest jog you can do.Or go straight into the gym and walk up an incline.


SteM, that's exactly what i do with my HIIT when i do it outside lol. When i do it post workout i do it on the treadmill.




> Seated dumbbell or standing barbell are far better for the shoulder area than seated barbell.
> 
> If you miss LIC one morning just do 20-30 mins LIC post lifting. Same same.
> 
> Come on Barcelona!


I completely agree, i feel really awkward with the barbell, i don't even think i'm using my shoulder muscles half the time haha.

No! man all i talk to is barcelona fans, i will be on barce side for them to beat chelsea because i want to see madrid and barce in the end.

----------


## Back In Black

Whereas I just HATE Chelsea!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Haha i'm going to send you a frank lampard kit  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Finished up fasted cardio, played bball for 15mins then went and ran for 20mins. Going to watch this game then go get a back workout in.

Oh ya, and i got my new scale! same one as al, just got to pick up some batteries later today.

----------


## bikeral

> Finished up fasted cardio, played bball for 15mins then went and ran for 20mins. Going to watch this game then go get a back workout in.
> 
> Oh ya, and i got my new scale! same one as al, just got to pick up some batteries later today.


Yours did not come with batteries? I am pretty sure mine did. Well good luck hope you like it.

----------


## Back In Black

Damn lucky Chelsea! They'll get hammered in the return leg!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Yours did not come with batteries? I am pretty sure mine did. Well good luck hope you like it.


Haha you're right, i just saw them taped to the side of the package. You're a genius!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Damn lucky Chelsea! They'll get hammered in the return leg!


Yea they will for sure, they had the ball for like 15% of the time haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

My new scale says i'm 190.4  :Frown:  It's consistent and this one is far more accurate then the piece of crap one i have in the garage. I guess i will just start using this one, maybe i was in the high 90's when i actually started? Disappointing to say that but at least i can manage it better now. Man this sucks, whatever, not going to let it get me down.

----------


## bikeral

> My new scale says i'm 190.4  It's consistent and this one is far more accurate then the piece of crap one i have in the garage. I guess i will just start using this one, maybe i was in the high 90's when i actually started? Disappointing to say that but at least i can manage it better now. Man this sucks, whatever, not going to let it get me down.


How much off from the old scale are you? I was 3lbs heavier on the new scale.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> How much off from the old scale are you? I was 3lbs heavier on the new scale.


Well I usually weigh myself fasted right when i wake up so i'll compare them tomorrow morning.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

So i weighed myself when i got back, which is after my PWO meal and meal 4, so i figured it would be a bit heavier. New scale say's i'm 191.8 and old one says i'm now near 195!?!?

This is insane, last monday (fasted) i weighed 185, can my PWO meal really cause 10lb difference? i don't think it would.. Am I actually gaining weight on this diet? Is something wrong with me? It's got my head spinning, i feel like i've been busting my butt with diet and good exercise plan and i'm now gaining? the exact opposite of what i want to achieve, i feel like i've wasted 25 days of hard work.... I feel like i should go back to the drawing board with my diet now, i didn't think i would be gaining weight at 2200 cals. This sucks, whatever i'll just weigh myself fasted tomorrow and take it from there i guess  : 1106:

----------


## bikeral

Body weight fluctuates by many factors. If you stick to your diet and training and weigh yourself same day at same time that gives best accuracy. If you have extra salt and don't drink enough water you will retain water. From your log you seem to be doing the right thing.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Body weight fluctuates by many factors. If you stick to your diet and training and weigh yourself same day at same time that gives best accuracy. If you have extra salt and don't drink enough water you will retain water. From your log you seem to be doing the right thing.


I know dude that's why i'm so frustrated, i really just need to woosaa an chill out but i feel like i want to punch a baby. I'll just wait till tomorrow morning, for some reason i look a lot more leaner at night before i go to bed to, the middle of the day seems to be when i hold the most weight. I will calm down haha

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm thinking to re-adjust my diet and slash some cals. Don't get me wrong i've seen some results at 2200 cal area but that's the same as some people on here that are 20/30lbs heavier then me. I'm going to cut about 300 cals and see how that plays out. If i lose to much to fast i'll bump it back up, just going to see how it goes.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 24*

Did 45min fasted LIC cardio this morning. Had clean diet, like i mentioned earlier i'm going to slash some cals down and see how that effects me over the next few days. Not going to make any insane changes, just take split my cottage cheese meal in half and sub 1/4 (dried) brown rice vice 1 cup oats which cuts away 150, Also went with 1 cup egg whites vice 2. Like i said this isn't permanent i will adjust off this. 

Other then this dilemma my workouts have been intense and on point. I've been happy with myself gym wise so far this week. My back was throbbing it was pumping so hard i had to sit down and catch my breath towards the end, it felt rad.

Back -

Warm up Seated Row Machine - 4x10
Lat Pulldown - 3x10/10/8
Row Pulldown - 3x10
Bent Over DB Rows - 3x10/10/8
Lat plate raises - 3x10/10/8
Cable Crossovers - 3x10

I had the Warm up really light on weight, plus i hate machine workout equipment so i only use them for warm up. Brutal workout though and no PWO cardio today since i had some fasted cardio this morning. I think that's why i pushed myself a little harder then usual cause i knew i didn't have PWO cardio.

I'll weigh in fasted tomorrow morning on here and report it, also going to keep the new diet till monday and see how it works out.

----------


## Back In Black

Before you cut cals realise you have been doing this for 3 weeks only. Your lbm is about the same as mine and I would NEVER take myself below 2100cals. In fact, I am losing at 2500 cals.

Your cals are set to reach your target, not where you are now. 

I'll revisit you diet at some point today to see if we can't refine it further but for now PLEASE stay on it as it is.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Before you cut cals realise you have been doing this for 3 weeks only. Your lbm is about the same as mine and I would NEVER take myself below 2100cals. In fact, I am losing at 2500 cals.
> 
> Your cals are set to reach your target, not where you are now. 
> 
> I'll revisit you diet at some point today to see if we can't refine it further but for now PLEASE stay on it as it is.


Thanks SteM. i'll stick with it as it has been originally designed, I'll just stick it out till monday and take it from there. I guess i just want the re-assurance that it is working. If i weigh myself fasted today then by weigh in's monday i should be able to see a small change if it is in fact burning fat correct?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Weighed in at *189.4* this morning completely fasted. I'm going to stick to original diet as SteM advised and see what i weigh in monday fasted, which is when i usually weigh in.

Finished up 60min fasted LIC, will be doing arms later today.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 25*

60min fasted LIC cardio this morning. Did arms later in the day with a completely empty gym which was badass. No issues with diet, had a family member come visit and offer to take us to dinner. I just had brocolli with grilled chicken and skipped my last meal. I don't exactly trust all the restaurants with what they put on there food but it was as clean as i could get, and i'm confident that it mirrored my macros of my last meal. I got leg workout tomorrow as well so i'm not worried.

Workout - Bis/Tris

Warm Up Seated Preacher Curl Machine - 4x10
Seated Barbell Preacher Curl - 3x10/10/8
Incline Seated DB Curls - 3x10
Standing DB Hammer Curls - 3x10

Warm Up Seated Tri Raises Machine - 4x10
Close Grip Bench Press - 4x12/10/10/10
Pushdown - 3x10
Overhead DB Raises - 3x10
Rope Pulldowns - 3x10

PWO 5min warm up LIC 15min HIIT 10min LIC

I don't know about you guys but i think close grip bench is the beastliest tri workout, i didn't want to stop lol. My arms were annihilated after the workout. The PWO cardio was first time i took it to 30mins, i was drenched afterwards. All in all i have to say was probably the best workout session this week. Some fasted LIC tomorrow followed by a legs day before finishing out the week. Looking forward to it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Fasted Morning Weight - *187.4*

Going to start monitoring my weight every morning to keep a closer eye on things. 2lbs different from yesterday but i imagine it's just water weight. Looking forward to legs today and a weekend of rest. Going to get some fasted LIC in before i do my workout later in the afternoon. I was thinking about doing some LIC tomorrow, do you guys think that would be a bad idea the day after legs, or should i at least wait till sunday?

----------


## bikeral

I do light LIC day after legs.
Looks like your training is doing well.

----------


## Back In Black

> I do light LIC day after legs.
> Looks like your training is doing well.


Me too sometimes on a bike, good leg recovery workout.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I do light LIC day after legs.
> Looks like your training is doing well.


Ya man, i stated a few days ago this is the best week of training i've ever had, I feel great i just gotta keep the intensity up.




> Me too sometimes on a bike, good leg recovery workout.


Appreciate the feedback, i'll throw in the LIC tomorrow morning and just take Sunday off.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Got done with 60mins fasted LIC cardio. About to go to the gym right now and just had my pre-workout meal which is also my 1st meal. It consists of 5 asparagus sticks, 1/4(dried) brown rice, 6oz chicken breast, obviously i cook my rice i just put it like that for measuring purposes. I was pretty energetic from the 200mg of caffeine and cardio and as soon as i finished my meal i was instantly all tired like i could lay down and take a nap lol. First time i am noticing this at this extent is it insulin spike or my body absorbing the food at a rapid rate? Just want to make sure it's normal to experience this?

----------


## Back In Black

I would have just done some LIC after my lifting. I wouldn't want to go back and lift jst after I'd done any cardio, my lifts would suffer!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I would have just done some LIC after my lifting. I wouldn't want to go back and lift jst after I'd done any cardio, my lifts would suffer!


I keep about a 4 hour gap between finishing LIC and lifting and have my preworkout about 45mins before i lift. I havn't had any issues throughout the week and usually feel like I could stay and lift and didn't want to leave by the time i'm done. Today is the first day i'm feeling sluggish though before my workout. I'm going to go lift and see if my energy boosts once i start up, ill pop in here afterwards and log how it goes. 

I'll adjust my workout next week to not include so much cardio before workouts and see how it effects me.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Well back from lifting and it didn't go to shabby. I hadn't done legs in forever so it was an ease getting back into it. By the time i walked, or lack there of, out of the gym i was pretty destroyed. First time i seen a hot ass chick in the gym today, i'm going to start going at this time everyday now  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 26*

Another good day and i'm glad it's the weekend. Whatever i had left in the tank was used all up today on my legs. Got 60mins fasted LIC in and will only do 1 more session tomorrow morning. Sunday will be a complete off day.

Legs - 

Leg Press - 4x20/15/12/12
Squat -3x15/12/12
Hamstring curls - 3x15/15/12
Leg Extensions - 3x15
Calve Raises - 4x15

No PWO cardio, like i mentioned before i will just do LIC tomorrow morning. No issues with the diet, i had 6oz lean ground beef vice chicken breast which adds about 50 extra calories but no biggie.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Mornin fellas, bout to take my morning dookie before the fasted weigh in. I could have probably done without telling you guys that.

Anyways my legs are wrecked but not as bad as i thought they would. It takes about 36 hour time period for my muscles to get in the maximum soar range i've learned, so by tonight i should be army crawling to bed tonight. I don't really feel anything in my calves, i think i'm going to up my rep range into the 25-30 range for calves, opinions?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Fasted Morning Weight - *187.4*

Same as yesterday? It's only been 1 day so hopefully it shows some type of a drop tomorrow. Going to get this fasted LIC going here in a few mins. My preworkout cardio? a few games of fifa 12 haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 27*

Nothing exciting today in terms of workout. Got only 30mins in of fasted LIC this morning which is good enough for me after this week. Pretty much did nothing the rest of the day, got somewhat of a tan because it's almost 90 degrees here. As far as diet i cut out the 1/4 cup brown rice since i didn't lift which leaves me 150cals less then my normal, not to worried about it, still getting all my protein intake. Tomorrow is complete off day, just going to get groceries for the upcomming week and get some more sun lol.

----------


## Back In Black

Sun? Bah, humbug!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Sun? Bah, humbug!


Scorching hot sun, i think today is going to be 95 degrees. My back is purple it got burnt so bad haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Morning Fasted Weight - *188.4*

Lb heavier then usual? could this be from not lifting or something? If i'm doing this correctly should i not be seeing at least .1 or .2 dropping each day? or am i just over analyzing the shit out of it?

----------


## Back In Black

Your body is in a constant state of flux at the minute. It's why it's recommended to weigh yourself once a week at the same time under the same conditions. Look how mine fluctuated daily over the las few weeks but ultimately, I look better and am leaner and stronger. It's not all about the numbers on the scale!

Oh and we had rain all day and a little hail, I'm a little jealous!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Your body is in a constant state of flux at the minute. It's why it's recommended to weigh yourself once a week at the same time under the same conditions. Look how mine fluctuated daily over the las few weeks but ultimately, I look better and am leaner and stronger. It's not all about the numbers on the scale!
> 
> Oh and we had rain all day and a little hail, I'm a little jealous!


Yea you're right, should i just stop the daily weigh ins then and keep it to just monday mornings?

Rainy days are cool to, at least you don't get fried lol.

----------


## Back In Black

It's rained every bloody day for 2 weeks and forecast for the next 5 days too! It's not even warm rain!

Once a week weigh in is recommended!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> It's rained every bloody day for 2 weeks and forecast for the next 5 days too! It's not even warm rain!
> 
> Once a week weigh in is recommended!


Dang no sun for a week or so huh? haha. Chelsea is looking to advance on tuesday.... that's what i'm looking forward to.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 28*

Complete off day, didn't do anything in terms of working out. Went to the store and got all my food for this upcomming week and will probably even last me a few through next week. Cleaned my entire car and finally got my system hooked back up, shit will blow my chicks shirt off haha. She doesn't know I got it working so i'm going to wait until we go somewhere then let her have it lol.

Diet was solid no issues. Again i didn't have my 1/4 cup brown rice that i usually have since i didn't lift today. Workout plan is same as last week except my reps will be in the 4-6 range and the weight will be heavier. I read this in SteM's log so i'm going to give it a try this week, heard it's best to alternate, especially when cutting.

----------


## bikeral

Hey Johnny, looking good man. Ready to tear up another week. I was completely off yesterday too, did nothing at all, rainy day, on the couch all day...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey Johnny, looking good man. Ready to tear up another week. I was completely off yesterday too, did nothing at all, rainy day, on the couch all day...


That's right my brotha getting back on it, there's nothing better then starting a new week. Going to get my fasted monday weigh in here then some cardio.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Monday Weigh In -

*Week 4 - 187.00*

I'm going to start it like this with my new scale since all the other weigh ins were with my old one. Pretty pleased with the weigh in and how things are going right now.

The only thing is that i can tell i'm holding a lot of water which is weird because my sodium intake is at a very minimal and I'm taking potassium in the morning. I can tell because when i first wake up and pee it's completley clear like if i had been drinking water all day. Also when i do my morning cardio i'm drenched from head to toe where as last week i wasn't sweating so profusely. Not sure what it could be? i drink a gallon and some change every day.

----------


## Back In Black

Maybe your gym is hotter hence more sweat! Odd that your pee is clear in the morning, have you started a different bedtime supplement routine?

Good weight loss - always good!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Maybe your gym is hotter hence more sweat! Odd that your pee is clear in the morning, have you started a different bedtime supplement routine?
> 
> Good weight loss - always good!


No this is from my am cardio which is done around my house outside. I usually only get about a ring around the neck area of sweat but today i was totally drenched. I didn't change anything in my routine of going to sleep. I eat cottage cheese and take zinc and fish oil. I've been doing this ever since i started.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey johnny just chekin in dude.. Shoot when i do cardio i get drenched every time! In the summer by the time im thru my hands are "pruny" from the sweat running down and dripping off my fingers!  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey johnny just chekin in dude.. Shoot when i do cardio i get drenched every time! In the summer by the time im thru my hands are "pruny" from the sweat running down and dripping off my fingers!


Thanks for stoppin by mang. Yea i got pretty sweaty don't get me wrong but this morning it was like i jumped in a pool or something haha. How much water did you drink throughout the day? Did you ever have issues of retaining water or anything like that?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 29*

Back at it, i always like starting mondays strong, feels like i set the pace for the rest of the week. Got 45mins fasted LIC and felt great, my energy is through the roof. No issues with diet, every veggie source with my meal is 5 sticks of asparagus this week.

Chest -

Flat Barbell Bench - 4x8/6/5/3
Incline DB Press - 3x8/6/4
Decline Barbell Bench - 4x8/6/6/4
Machine Press - 4x6/6/4/3
Machine Flys - 3x/8/8/6
DB Flys - 3x8/6/6

PWO Cardio - 10mins HIIT - 12mins LIC

I went heavy on all my weights today and was incredibly surprised at the strength i had. Being in a caloric deficient i imagined i would not be lifting as heavy but i was wrong. Granted i was only doing short reps i was moving heavy weight none the less. I love this week of heavy weights, makes me feel like a beast haha. I think alternating each week is a great way to keep the strength while cutting. I racked out the machine press all the way at 250lbs and get 4 reps out of it. PWO cardio was pretty brutal i was drenched once again haha. Futbol leg 2 tomorrow, hopefully i wake up early enough to get my fasted cardio before i watch it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

The pork i ate must have messed up my stomach or something. I ate it on sunday night and it's just now running through my system, it makes my stomach bubble and all those wonderful things. I've pretty much crapped it all out now and feel a lot better, i'm pretty confident it was the reason i was retaining so much water as well. 

Fasted cardio soon.

----------


## bikeral

Hope you feel better bro.

----------


## Back In Black

Yeah, I've been feeling your pain since Saturday night mate! Not good, get well!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks for stoppin by mang. Yea i got pretty sweaty don't get me wrong but this morning it was like i jumped in a pool or something haha. How much water did you drink throughout the day? Did you ever have issues of retaining water or anything like that?


dealn with a lil water retention rite now  :Smilie:  i try to drink 2 gallons

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 30*

I'm a little late posting this but my girl had a big dilemma with her family so we had to rush to her parents yesterday. We're staying down here till friday, puts a big halt to my training but it's only 3 days and i'm keeping my diet in check. As soon as we get back i'm getting right back on it. I got some pics from when i started on March 28th and i'll post them up here in a bit if you guys can see any changes. I'm going to log my next days when i started training again so day 31 will be Friday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

The newer one is the first one from April 23rd and other one was when i started March 28th. minor changes, looking to boost it up in the next 30 days.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Last day down here, all i keep thinking about is getting back into it. My gym is closed on the weekend down there so ill probably get some solid fasted cardio in sunday and saturday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I know i was going to weigh in every monday but i weighed myself and was 186.5. I hope i'm not sacrificing any LBM being away from the gym for these few days.

----------


## bikeral

Hey Johnny, sucks you had to go away. Well when you get back just get back in your groove.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey Johnny, sucks you had to go away. Well when you get back just get back in your groove.


Appreciate it bro, i'm heading back tomorrow morning and looking to jump right back on. I posted some pics on the last page at about the 30 day mark. Ill post another comparison at the end of May i'm thinking.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup guys,

I'm not dead, i just got back today after a long week. My girls grandma had surgery and they've been doing tests and what not to make sure she is ok. It's been a mess but we are back and i'm ready to get back on it. Woke up a little late so i'm going to get my cardio in PWO today and knock out chest with some ab work today. 

I didn't really get any type of exercise while i was gone but i kept my diet clean as a whistle. 

Monday morning weigh in - *186.5*

I'm happy with this, my main goal when i left was to make sure i didn't ruin any of the work i had put in before i left and it looks like i accomplished that. Ready to rock and roll  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Hey dud glad you are back. Get to it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey dud glad you are back. Get to it.


Thanks man, i'm on it!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 31*

Like i mentioned before i would start day 31 when i got back. So for you technical people i guess it would be day 36, but this is my log not yours so its day 31 lol. 

Diet was on point, i missed fasted cardio in the am cause i got home late last night but made up for it PWO. Did chest today and i would revert back to the 4-6 heavy reps but missing 5 days i feel like i should start at 10-12 reps moderate weight to get back in the groove. 

Chest -

Incline DB Bench Press - 4x15/12/10/10
Flat DB Bench - 3x12/10/10
Machine Chest Press - 3x12/10/10
DB Flys - 3x15/12/12

PWO Cardio - 30mins, 5mins LIC 15mins HIIT 10mins LIC.

Strength was a little in the pooper but that is what i expected coming off a 5 day break. PWO cardio was pretty intense i wasn't keeping up with it as i usually was, a lot of huffin and puffin lol. I imagine i will be back to my normal self in a few days.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Morning gents, going to get fasted cardio in here pretty soon. I must have ate something fierce again, my stomach is rumblin and mumblin like crazy. It's either the chicken i re-froze before i left or the asparagus, we shall find out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

45mins fasted cardio done...Shoulders and Tris later today.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 32*

A little late posting this but i had a bunch of family over tonight so i'm posting this. Had a good day, perfect diet again with no issues. I think some of my asparagus are nasty or something lol.

Shoulders and Tri's

Shoulder DB Press - 4x12/12/10/10
Arnold DB Press - 3x10
Shurgs - 3x10
Lat Raises 4x12/12/10/10

Close Grip Bench Press - 4x12/10/10/10
Tricep Extensions - 4x12/12/10/10
Pushdowns - 4x12/12/10/10

PWO Cardio 5 min LIC 15 min HIIT 5 min LIC.

Felt good, energy is a tad low but i imagine that it is because of the 5 days i took off. This is what i felt like when i first started. I'm crazy soar more then usual, once again i'm sure due to the time i was out of the gym. I have to take my brother to court tomorrow morning in a different county so that is why I tossed in Tris with Shoulders. Won't be getting any workout in tomorrow but made up for it today and will squeeze in a session saturday perhaps depending on how i feel.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Driving to court today and precooked 2 meals for the road. Ill post a pic of my road masterpiece meal in a little

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Bfast o champs. It was bigger but i ate half lol.

----------


## Back In Black

> Bfast o champs. It was bigger but i ate half lol.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122567"/>


Well done mate, no carbs?

Anyway, breakfast of champions is, if I'm not mistaken, d'bol!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Well done mate, no carbs?
> 
> Anyway, breakfast of champions is, if I'm not mistaken, d'bol!


This was my 2nd meal today, meal 1 was egg whites proteion powder and oats. Usually on lifting days i have 1/4 cup(dried) brown rice with the meal above. No lifting day so no rice, only carbs are the morning oats.

Hahah ohhh is it? Maybe ill get my grimey paws on some so i can be a real champion then lol.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 33*

No workout today, just a ton of errands ran and court with my brother. Diet was good today i posted a pic for those who didn't see lol. Excited to get back on it tomorrow with Bi's/Back.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Woke up late, got bi's and back today. The gym has been packed with highschoolers the past few days, i'm not sure if school is out this week or what but it's kind of annoying. All the weeks before it was only me and 1 other guy in there, oh well not going to stop me but i prefer an empty gym.

----------


## bikeral

Similar in my gym, through out the year we get a week or two full gym then they disappear. Usually new years resolution crowd, pre summer crowd etc. Look at the bright side... If you didn't have a bunch of people paying for the year membership and only showing up a couple times a year then it would be $500/month to use the gym.  :Wink/Grin:  Keep at it bro. Day 33 already.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Similar in my gym, through out the year we get a week or two full gym then they disappear. Usually new years resolution crowd, pre summer crowd etc. Look at the bright side... If you didn't have a bunch of people paying for the year membership and only showing up a couple times a year then it would be $500/month to use the gym.  Keep at it bro. Day 33 already.


That's true, this gym is kind of small and there's not that much equipment. I only get pissed off when i want to do a certain exercise but some clown is sitting there on his phone probably texting his mom to make macoronni and cheese for when he gets home lol. The new years crowd is the worst haha, hopefully they scatter away next week.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 34*

Good day again. No fasted cardio today but got it in on the PWO once again. My weight has been dropping quickly recently so i'm not as anal about getting fasted cardio in. I don't want to loose to fast, maintaining what muscle i have is my first priority.

Diet was good, i found the culprit of my stomach catastrophes which was my asparagus. I bought asparagus in bulk last time i went to the store and when i got back from being away for 5 days they wern't exactly fresh. I went out and bought some fresh brocolli to eat for this week and next just to mix it up a bit.

Back/Bi's

Pulldowns - 4x12/10/10/10
Close Grip Pulldown - 3x10
Seated Rows - 3x10
Bent Over DB Rows - 4x12/10/10/10

Standing DB Curls - 4x12/12/10/10
Preacher Curls - 3x12/10/10
Seated Machine Curls - 3x10

PWO Cardio - 5min LIC 15min HIIT 10min LIC

Felt good lifting, energy felt really down when i got into the bi workout portion. I'm not a big fan of doing multiple muscles in 1 day when in a caloric deficient. I don't mind tris and bis or 2 smaller ones but not a big one mixed in there. (that's what she said lol.) It had to be done though since i missed back day yesterday.

----------


## bikeral

Good work JB. Looks like you are on a roll now. Keep at it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Good work JB. Looks like you are on a roll now. Keep at it.


Appreciate it brotha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 35*

Was feeling insanely low in energy this morning. Didn't want to get out of bed and didn't even want to get off the couch. Not sure what caused me being so lethargic but i hope i don't feel the same way tomorrow. If anything was solid today it was my diet. Did some yardwork and stuff around the house but nothing crazy, just couldn't shake the low energy. Going to hit some fasted cardio tomorrow and see how it goes. If it doesn't get any better i'm going to be taking tomorrow completely off as well and take things from there.

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, I'm a little concerned you've only lost a few lbs since you started although your most recent pic suggests you are bigger in the chest and traps at least.

Can you list your typical macro's for each meal for me please?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Mate, I'm a little concerned you've only lost a few lbs since you started although your most recent pic suggests you are bigger in the chest and traps at least.
> 
> Can you list your typical macro's for each meal for me please?


Whatsup SteM, yea i'll post it up here. If i had my scale i have today i'm sure i would have been 192 at the start, old scale said i was about 190. Weighed myself this morning at the lowest i've been at 181.2. I'm going to take a pic and post it up to of me at 181.2.

Here's what i eat on workout days. On non workout days i just don't have the brown rice in my first meal and add maybe 8oz chicken vice 6.

(Meal 1) 1 whole egg, 1/4cup brown rice (dried) 6oz chicken breast veggies - 525c 61p 35c 16f
(Meal 2) Post WO 1 scoop protein, 1 cup oats, 2cups egg whites - 720c 89p 57c 7f
(Meal 3) 12 oz Tuna veggies - 280c 58p 0c 2.5f
(Meal 4) 6oz chicken breast veggies 1/2 cup pistacios - 465c 59p 8c 20f
(Meal 5) 1 cup 2% cottage cheese - 180c 26p 8c 5f

2000mg fish oil, 2000mg flax seed oil - 40c 0p 0c 4f

Totals 2210c 293p 108c 54.5f

Now that i'm analyzing it a little more, maybe ditch the pistachios and add some more rice? This will get rid of some fat and add a little bit more carbs? Thanks SteM, i'll throw a pic up here real quick to.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I look really flat taking fasted pics lol i look like a starving child. I'll take some tonight before bed that's when i look the best. 

SteM i was curious what your thoughts were on possibly switching into a lean bulk while still doing my cardio as set up for cutting? I don't exactly have that solid of a muscular base and i think even if i got down to 10% bf i would look just really tiny and need to be around 165-170lbs and i wasn't even that light when i was playing sports full time in highschool, i don't even know if i would see abs if i got to 10-12% range. I've been kicking around this idea for a little bit but just wanted your input?

----------


## Back In Black

Might not be a bad idea going to 2400cals for a week or 2 and see how you get on? If you're cool with that I'll get some macro's sorted for you and we can review then!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Might not be a bad idea going to 2400cals for a week or 2 and see how you get on? If you're cool with that I'll get some macro's sorted for you and we can review then!


Yea i'm down to switch it up, i really feel like i need to add some LBM. at 2400cals that seems about maintenance though, you think i'll get any gains off of that? 

I built one last night, what do you think?

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 665c 70p 70c 9.5f
PWO - scoop protein 1cup scoop oat,2 cup egg whites 3 scoop halo - 720 89p 120c 7f
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 665c 70p 70c 9.5f
Meal 4 - 1/2 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 665c 70p 70c 9.5f
Meal 5 - 1 cup cup cottage cheese 1 cup skim milk 270c 35p 22c 5f 

4000mg Fish Oil 4000mg Flax seed oil - 80c 0p 0c 8f

Totals - 3065c 334p 352c 46.5f

*EDITED* my bad messed up on the totals on my OP, everything is in line now.

If i kept my cardio as is and ate like this do you think i would be putting on LBM while lower bf%? i know the combo of the 2 is difficult, maybe even lower cardio?

----------


## bikeral

> *Day 35*
> 
> *Was feeling insanely low in energy this morning.* Didn't want to get out of bed and didn't even want to get off the couch. Not sure what caused me being so lethargic but i hope i don't feel the same way tomorrow. If anything was solid today it was my diet. Did some yardwork and stuff around the house but nothing crazy, just couldn't shake the low energy. Going to hit some fasted cardio tomorrow and see how it goes. If it doesn't get any better i'm going to be taking tomorrow completely off as well and take things from there.


Same here. Took today off and I plan to take tomorrow off. Hopefully that will straighten me out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 36*

Got 45mins fasted cardio in this morning. Went and started the lean bulk today as well, i know i had just mentioned it but i jumped on it and ate according to the diet i posted above.

Final weigh in was 180.2 which is about 11-12 lbs from where i started. Really looking to focus and pack on some quality muscle now with this diet. Curious as to what SteM thinks of the lean bulk diet i designed above. It feels so much better not being hungry all day hahah. We shall see how things go now, almost a new start but not really.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Going to get some fasted cardio in this morning again. Going to lower my carbs somewhat since i won't be lifting today, which is a bummer because my energy is way up and i really wish i could go sling some steel lol. Oh well, i will just have extra amount of energy manyana for national chest day aka monday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Fasted cardio done. I was about 3lbs up weight this morning but it's all water weight from the food i ate yesterday. I crapped 3 times this morning it was rediculous. I'm going to eat at maintenance today with only about 100g of carbs since i'm not training. Brown rice/Oats are my only carb sources today.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Jb glad to see ur still getn it done dude!  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Jb glad to see ur still getn it done dude!


Appreciate it man. Trying to add a little muscle now, had a succesful 11lb droppage.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good deal  :Smilie:  i too have to get a successful 11lb droppage myself! LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Good deal  i too have to get a successful 11lb droppage myself! LOL


Hahahah, so i've read. Half or more is probably water weight or sourdough weight  :Wink/Grin:  haha

----------


## bikeral

JB whats up dude. Hope you had a good weekend. See you are bulking now. That sounds like fun.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> JB whats up dude. Hope you had a good weekend. See you are bulking now. That sounds like fun.


A little fun so far, i don't feel like a starving child anymore. Non workout days i just keep my carbs at check and cals at maintenance. Going to monitor my weight everyday now so i can keep a close eye on gains.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 37*

Got 45mins fasted cardio in today. Something that i looked back on from when i started day 1 i could remember limping and being insanely soar almost unable to walk after morning cardio. Now that i'm almost 40 days deep it feels natural and have no problems what so ever. Guess it just goes to show how incredibly out of shape i was when i began haha.

Only ate 127g of carbs today since i didn't lift and kept my cals actually at 2195 which is still in cutting range for me. Will probably keep it this way on non lifting day, we will see how it goes and make changes accordingly. Going to hit it heavy and hard tomorrow, been waiting all weekend to lift monday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm going to post when i started my cut and when i started my bulk. After this bulk i'm going to cut again. Keep in mind this bulk is LEAN, nothing dirty about it folks.

First 1 is the start of cut, 2nd is start of bulk.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Mornin fella's ready to rock some weights today. Here's my projected diet for the diet i just tweaked.

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 667c 70p 70c 11f
PWO - scoop protein 1/2cup scoop oat,2 cup egg whites 3 scoop halo - 810c 89p 81c 4f 
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 667c 70p 70c 11f
Meal 4 - 8oz chicken breast veggies - 365c 64p 0cc 8f
Meal 5 - 1/2 cup cup cottage cheese 90c 13p 4c 2.5f 

4000mg Fish Oil 4000mg Flax seed oil - 80c 0p 0c 8f

Totals - 2679c 306p 225c 44.5f

Ok i fixed it, there were a little things that were out of wack, looks good now on macros. This is a little above maintenance for me.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just got back from training, strength was through the roof. Hit some new personal bests. I think my macros are a little off from what i posted above, i'll come back in a little and fix um.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 38*

You guys are probably going to be annoyed but i've reverted back to wanting to cut. I'm going to see what i look like at 170lbs... and take it from there. I'm even getting annoyed with switching back and forth but after more reading and researching i just want to get down to 10% and lower my BF. I think bulking with my BF looking the way it is just want have me looking good at the end. So new goal, 170lbs. I'll revert back to my old diet.

Apart from switching back and forth like a maniac, i had a deadly workout today and felt great in strength.

Chest/Shoulders

Flat BB Bench - 5x5
Incline BB Bench - 5x5
Machine Press - 5x5
DB Flys - 5x5

DB Shoulder Press - 5x5
Cable Lat Pullup - 5x5
DB Lat Raises - 5x5
DB Shoulder Shurgs - 5x5

20min PWO Cardio.

Switched to 5x5 and went heavy. Hit some new personal bests as i mentioned. Going to start fasted cardio back up in the morning reverting back to my cutting regime.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

BCAA's downed, fasted cardio will commence soon.

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, sorry I missed your posts over the weekend. I was horrified that you bumped cals by almost 1000 to go into a bulk, that would have caused some fat gain for sure!

Your most recent photo deffo shows some improvements, I'm pleased you are continuing with your cut. Hopefully the info I sent you will help your progress.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Mate, sorry I missed your posts over the weekend. I was horrified that you bumped cals by almost 1000 to go into a bulk, that would have caused some fat gain for sure!
> 
> Your most recent photo deffo shows some improvements, I'm pleased you are continuing with your cut. Hopefully the info I sent you will help your progress.


No worries, It seems like everytime i post new pics its at the end of a page and a new one starts so a lot of people never see the pics.

I followed that bulk diet saturday, then sunday ate maintenance and just wasn't feeling it. I've been reading the material for the past few days, it was pretty much the final nudge to get me back into cutting haha. Appreciate it SteM..

After reading i created a new diet which put my protein pretty much at 50 and carbs and fat fill the other 50. I tweak just a few things from the original. What you think?

Meal 1 - 1/4 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 517c 67p 35c 9.5f
PWO - scoop protein 1/2cup scoop oat,1 cup egg whites 1 scoop halo - 500c 59p 34c 4f 
Meal 2 - 1/4 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 517c 67p 35c 9.5f
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken breast veggies - 275c 50p 0cc 8f
Meal 5 - 12 oz tuna 250c 55p 0c 2.5f 

4000mg Fish Oil 4000mg Flax seed oil - 80c 0p 0c 8f

Totals - 2139c 298p 104c 37f

As before, carbs are all in pre/post/postpost meals.

----------


## Back In Black

Are your 4g of oils to be added to your macros. And 4g of oil must give 4g of fat not 6?

Give the macros a go and see his you get on with the lower carb approach.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Are your 4g of oils to be added to your macros. And 4g of oil must give 4g of fat not 6?
> 
> Give the macros a go and see his you get on with the lower carb approach.


Oops yea it's supposed to be 8g of fat instead of 6g and they are included in the total macros at the bottom.

----------


## Back In Black

Then I'd add another 10-12g of fats overall, if it makes your cals too high then drop a little protein. If not just add them in anyway.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Then I'd add another 10-12g of fats overall, if it makes your cals too high then drop a little protein. If not just add them in anyway.


What about adding more fish oil and flax to 8000mg each, 4000mg of both in the morning and 4000mg of both PWO middle of the day? that would bring my total fat to 49.5 and cals to 2219.

----------


## Back In Black

Definitely NOT post workout. Fish oil is a better choice. But 1000mg is 1g which should give 1g of fat and 9cals, or does the nutrition info say something different?

----------


## Back In Black

Or did I just miscalculate because it's late and I was up early?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

No that's right. So 8000mg of fish oil and 8000mg of flax which would be 8g each so 16g total.

That would bring my total fat to 49.5 and cals to 2219.

I'm basically just doubling what i originally posted. I'll stay away from PWO to. Plan with 4g flax and 4g fish in the am and 4g flax 4g fish with my last meal?

Here i just fixed and here's what i have now.

Meal 1 - 1/4 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 517c 67p 35c 9.5f
PWO - scoop protein 1/2cup scoop oat,1 cup egg whites 1 scoop halo - 500c 59p 34c 4f 
Meal 2 - 1/4 cup brown rice(dried) 8oz chicken breast veggies - 517c 67p 35c 9.5f
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken breast veggies - 275c 50p 0cc 8f
Meal 5 - 12 oz tuna 250c 55p 0c 2.5f 

8g Fish Oil 8g Flax seed oil - 160c 0p 0c 16f

Totals - 2219c 298p 104c 49.5f

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 39*

Good diet, good training. Got 30mins of fasted cardio in this morning. Today was back/abs.

Back -

Pulldowns - 5x5
Close Grip Pulldowns - 5x5
Bent over DB Rows - 5x5
Reverse Flys - 5x5

Abs - 

Weighted Crunch Machine - 3x20
Oblique DB leans - 3x20
Rope Crunchs - 3x20

PWO Cardio - 10mins HIIT 10mins LIC.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Finished up about 45mins fasted LIC.

Anybody have some inputs on HIIT PWO cardio? as far as intervals? Like what equipment and intervals did you use and like the best? Keep in mind there's no eliptical at my gym lol. Is there any HIIT intervals you can do on treadmill with very high incline and a fast walk pace?

----------


## bikeral

I do flat treadmill 11MPH 30sec/3MPH 90 sec for 12 sets = 24 mins Follow that with 36 mins LIC Incline treadmill.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I do flat treadmill 11MPH 30sec/3MPH 90 sec for 12 sets = 24 mins Follow that with 36 mins LIC Incline treadmill.


Dang that's brute al haha, 60mins PWO? I barley have enough left in the tank to crank out 30mins. Are these on days you don't do fasted cardio?

I actually found the 1 riggity ol eliptical in the corner and put her to good use. I did 15mins HIIT intervals alternating every 60sec, then 10mins LIC. I did 45 mins LIC fasted this morning to so my limit is usually 20-30 PWO when i include fasted in the morning as well.

----------


## Back In Black

Right you,don't burn yourself out again!

As far as HIIT goes, 60 seconds isn't it. On an elliptical or bike i turn the resistance up to full and go as fast as I can for 10-15seconds. That's to failure. Then I take 45 secs rest inbetween. 10-12 sets and it's done. Up to you if you do LIC after or not.

60 seconds is interval training not HIIT. 30 seconds is pushing it.

On a treadmill? Definitely not walking. Get an incline,maybe 10%, and get a fast run going that you can do for 10-15secs. Then jump onto the sides if you have the balls. Let it go 45 secs and then back on at speed or turn down the speed and incline for a longer period and repeat.

Proper HIIT is brutal and you shouldn't really be able to do it more than 3 x per week without other areas of your workouts suffering.

Do it the right amount and it can assist in your lifting.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Right you,don't burn yourself out again!
> 
> As far as HIIT goes, 60 seconds isn't it. On an elliptical or bike i turn the resistance up to full and go as fast as I can for 10-15seconds. That's to failure. Then I take 45 secs rest inbetween. 10-12 sets and it's done. Up to you if you do LIC after or not.
> 
> 60 seconds is interval training not HIIT. 30 seconds is pushing it.
> 
> On a treadmill? Definitely not walking. Get an incline,maybe 10%, and get a fast run going that you can do for 10-15secs. Then jump onto the sides if you have the balls. Let it go 45 secs and then back on at speed or turn down the speed and incline for a longer period and repeat.
> 
> Proper HIIT is brutal and you shouldn't really be able to do it more than 3 x per week without other areas of your workouts suffering.
> ...


Ah alright, thanks SteM, this whole time i've been doing Interval training....PWO. 

I'll do this on the eliptical on friday because tomorrow i'm doing legs and just not going to try after legs.

So if i was doing lifting 5x week. HIIT PWO 3x week, could the other 2 days be juts interval PWO? and what's the reccomended length of time for Interval training? i've been doing 10min intervals 15/20mins LIC PWO.

----------


## Back In Black

5 days lifting and 3 PWO true HIIT is enough IMHO. If you desperately feel the need for more cardio either add LIC after your HIIT for 20 mins (my recommendation) or do 20-30 mins PWO on another day or 1 or 2 fasted LIC.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> 5 days lifting and 3 PWO true HIIT is enough IMHO. If you desperately feel the need for more cardio either add LIC after your HIIT for 20 mins (my recommendation) or do 20-30 mins PWO on another day or 1 or 2 fasted LIC.


So something like this in terms of cardio...

Monday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
Tuesday - Fasted LIC/ Lift later/ PWO LIC
Wednesday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
Thursday - Fasted LIC/ Lift later/ PWO LIC
Friday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
Saturday - Fasted LIC
Sunday - OFF

Is 30mins LIC fasted and PWO HIIT later in the day overkill?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 40*

Got fasted cardio in this morning LIC. Had a great workout, energy was a tad low since i lowered my carbs, i still had great pumps and cranked through. I didn't sleep good last night so i can't entirely blame my energy on my carb consumption. Ill stick to this amount of carbs and hopefully i sleep better tonight then ill judge what needs to be done. Had arms heavy.

Bi's

Machine Preacher Curl Warmup - 3x12
DB Curls - 5x5
DB Hammer Curls - 5x5
Standing BB Curls - 5x5

Tri's

Machine Tricep Extensions - 3x12
Close Grip Bench Press - 5x5
Pushdowns - 5x5
Rope Pulldowns - 5x5

25min INTERVAL cardio lol. I have legs tomorrow so wont be doing any cardio, Friday i will incorporate HIIT.

----------


## Back In Black

> So something like this in terms of cardio...
> 
> Monday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
> Tuesday - Fasted LIC/ Lift later/ PWO LIC
> Wednesday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
> Thursday - Fasted LIC/ Lift later/ PWO LIC
> Friday - Lift PWO HIIT cardio
> Saturday - Fasted LIC
> Sunday - OFF
> ...


I think your whole cardio plan is overkill. That's 8 cardio sessions and 5 days lifting? Mate, your lifts will suffer and you will burn out. 5 sessions of cardio is more than enough if 3 of them are true HIIT.

20 mins LIC after PWO HIIT will have a greater thermogenic effect than doing LIC on it's own.

Try

Monday, Wednesday & Friday PWO HIIT/LIC
LIC on 2 of the other 3 days, just not legs day.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I think your whole cardio plan is overkill. That's 8 cardio sessions and 5 days lifting? Mate, your lifts will suffer and you will burn out. 5 sessions of cardio is more than enough if 3 of them are true HIIT.
> 
> 20 mins LIC after PWO HIIT will have a greater thermogenic effect than doing LIC on it's own.
> 
> Try
> 
> Monday, Wednesday & Friday PWO HIIT/LIC
> LIC on 2 of the other 3 days, just not legs day.


Alright i'm going to try 

Monday - PWO HIIT
Tuesday - No cardio
Wednesday - PWO HIIT
Thursday - Fasted LIC
Friday - PWO HIIT
Saturday - Fasted LIC
Sunday - No cardio

What do you think is more beneficial/thermogenic, PWO LIC or Fasted LIC?

----------


## Back In Black

There'll be barely anything in it if the duration is the same, PWO probably wins it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> There'll be barely anything in it if the duration is the same, PWO probably wins it.


Alright gotcha, and this whole time i assumed fasted cardio was on of the better ones. I'm not sure if it will be included in my next weeks workout plan now lol. I'll just keep it for the day after I do legs..

----------


## Back In Black

People are more inclined to do 40-60mins in a separate session fasted. Rather than double their lifting session to 2 hours. Honestly, there'll be nothing in it. Don't over think it the difference will be negligible.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> People are more inclined to do 40-60mins in a separate session fasted. Rather than double their lifting session to 2 hours. Honestly, there'll be nothing in it. Don't over think it the difference will be negligible.


Alright cool, thanks SteM, you pretty much lay to rest all my questions. Learning is are fun  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just mashed my legs, going to get some food for the next few weeks. I'll post up my summary a little later.

----------


## bikeral

Glad to see you are coming along well. Don't overkill the cardio like some other jackasses on this board :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Glad to see you are coming along well. Don't overkill the cardio like some other jackasses on this board


Haha, i couldn't overkill myself if I tried dude i did legs today. I was leaving the gym and when i went down the 2 set stairs i almost collpase i could barley support my own body weight lol.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 41*

Good diet again today, i went to the store and stocked up on food for the next 2 weeks. Didn't do any type of cardio since i had leg day.

Legs - 

Squats - 6x8
Leg Press - 5x8
Hammstring curls - 5x8
Leg extensions - 5x8

Abs -

Weighted Crunchs - 5x20

Lifted heavy on legs today, im alternating each week so next leg workout will be high reps medium weight.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

About to go lift in a little bit. I'm retaining a good amount of water, having issues crapping, and I can hear my stomach rumbling like crazy. This is getting annoying, it's like the 2nd time it has happened and I do not know what is causing it, maybe i just nee d a diuretic or something?

Only side note is that I havn't had veggies with my meals in the last 3 days but after yesterdays store run i stocked up again. This could be the problem? Will ride it out a couple days and see if my veggies help me out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Final workout for the week finished and i feel straight pooped, i can't wait to sleep all weekend. Felt like i had a solid week, i'll post up the summary a little later today.

----------


## Back In Black

You're probably bloated from poop and wind rather than holding water? Get those veggies down your neck kidda!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> You're probably bloated from poop and wind rather than holding water? Get those veggies down your neck kidda!


That's what i figured, my stomachs been rumblin like crazy. I had veggies with last meal last night and all my meals so far today and have already crapped twice today lol. Crazy how veggies have had that effect on me that quick and i figured it was the absence of the veggies that caused this. Never again will i be lenient on consuming my veggies, not crapping and having that feeling in my stomach is the worst.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 42*

Alright guys so finally finished last day of training for this week and ready for what i believe, is a well earned weekend of rest. I'm going to keep my sets around the 5-6 range and reps slow with heavy weight, i feel like i get the most work this way and maintain strength as well. Today i did the usual 3 sets 10-12 reps and I felt weak and just all around didn't feel like i was working as hard compared to what i stated above. 

Diet was good for this week, if you've been following i mentioned that I had ate bulk diet on sunday and maintenance on monday then tuesday decided to get back on my cut. Not looking for drastic weight changes because of this but we will see on monday.

Chest -

BB Bench - 3x12/10/10
Incline BB - 3x10
Machine Press - 3x10
DB Flys - 3x12

Shoulders

Machine Press - 3x12
DB Press - 3x10
Arnold Press - 3x10
Lat Raises - 3x12

Like I mentioned above I'm really not down with the low set high reps and in all honesty feel that I get a lot more work with low reps heavy weight so will revert back to that next workout. Might get some fasted LIC in tomorrow if anything this weekend, other then that i'm resting up.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Got great sleep, just going to chill out today, no LIC. Might go shoot around a bit but nothing crazy. Looking to get some good sleep tonight as well.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 43*

Had some good sleep and much needed rest. my bowel movements are back on track, crapping at my normal morning wake up. Veggies are a must people! especially with a large amount of protein. Didn't get any fasted cardio in but that's ok, will see if i'm up for some tomorrow morning. Went into town to pick up some more protein and BCAAs at GNC which is insanely expensive. I will never ever go there again, all my shopping will be done online from this point on. I got some comments this morning from my cousins that i'm looking bigger, they exclaimed "holy crap man, you are getting bigger." I'm starting to spend more time in the mirror to and noticing changes, really enjoying this right now. Going to get good sleep again tonight, and make sure you all give yo mommas a good day haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Had some good sleep again, going to try out my new BCAAs i bought yesterday and get some fasted LIC in. My legs are still soar from Thursdays workout haha.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Finished up some cardio, got about 35mins in fasted LIC. New BCAAs were pretty good, I like my old ones better though. Looking forward to getting back into the gym tomorrow, tonight i will post up my summary and workout plan for next week.

----------


## Back In Black

On what basis are your old BCAA's better? BCAA's are BCAA's.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> On what basis are your old BCAA's better? BCAA's are BCAA's.


My old one had more BCAA per serving size and included 2.5g L-glutamine, which my old one has no L-glutamine. Not to mention my old one tasted a lot better, this new one taste like Pepto-Bismol.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 44*

Good sleep today, got fasted LIC cardio in this morning for about 30mins, nothing crazy. This weekend felt so slow and by the end of today all I keep thinking about is getting back in the gym lol. Had excellent diet over the weekend with no mishaps.

Here's my projected workout plan for next week, will be training Mon-Fri and take the weekend off again.

Monday - Chest/Abs/PWO HIIT
Tuesday - Back/ PWO Interval Training
Wednesday - Arms/Forearms/Abs/PWO HIIT
Thursday - Delts/Traps/PWO HIIT
Friday - Legs/Calves/Abs
Saturday - Fasted LIC
Sunday - Off

Depending on how i feel i might have Saturday Off and do the fasted LIC on Sunday, we will see how i feel but i will get that fasted LIC session in on the weekend regardless. 

Anybody following along feel free to critique my plan, I know I have some HIIT back to back days but I didn't want to get it on my Leg day and wanted to get at least 3x sessions of it during the week. I'm open for criticism and reviews. Hope everybody had a good weekend, happy training next week.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Happy Monay people, looking to get back on the weights today.

----------


## bikeral

Happy Monday, I like to see you have been consistent. Let me know how that cardio schedule works for you.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Happy Monday, I like to see you have been consistent. Let me know how that cardio schedule works for you.


Yea you to man, I just finished today, guess you could say first correct HIIT session. I'll post up my summary a little later today.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 45*

Good first stay back, i'm noticing i'm getting stronger which is great. No issues with diet, just the ol usual.

Chest

Flat BB Bench - 6x 12/10/7/5/5/3
Incline BB Bench - 5x 10/7/5/5/3
Machine Press - 5x 10/7/5/5/3
Machine Flys - 5x 12/10/7/5/5

Abs

Reverse Crunches - 3x20
Oblique DB Lens - 3x20
Rope Crunches - 3x20

PWO Cardio - 2min Warmup 12mins HIIT 6min LIC.

First time today I actually did HIIT correctly, 15sec max incline and ramp with 45sec LIC. I thought it was kind of easy at first but once i got to my 6th set I was wanting it to end haha. My legs and glute were burning to, I'm liking the HIIT. 

My workout routine was on something i read over the weekend, I've been trying to dig it up and find it again but can't. It consits of 30reps per set with heavy weight, so a 5 set 10/7/5/5/3 is how it works, and i'm loving it so far. Hit a new personal best on the flat bench today on my final set.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Woke up with abs crazy soar, I love that feeling. My chest isn't soar really at all though? Soarness is a good judgement of if i worked it hard enough or not, will see how it goes later throughout the day.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 46*

Good lift day today, woke up a little bit late because I left the blinds down and the sun didn't come through lol. Diet was good, cleaned it up a bunch today, sometimes i'll use a dab of low sodium soy sauce or a couple pistachios if I start to get a little hungry but today I just kept it fully clean. Did some back work today.

Back -

Machine Close Row - 6x15/10/7/5/5/3
DB Bent Over Rows - 5x 10/7/5/5/3
Lat Pulldowns - 5x 10/7/5/5/3
Seated Bent Over Lat Spreads - 3x12*
_Super-set_  Single DB Lat Spreads - 3x10*

PWO Cardio - 5min LIC 15min Intervals 10mins LIC - Total 30mins.

Asterisks symbolize the 2 exercises I super-set at the end of my workout. Back was thrashed today after workout and I was using DB's for bent over rows that hadn't looked like they had been touched in forever. Strength is good as well as energy. Cardio was light, but I could feel my legs were still recovering from yesterdays HIIT. Still got my cardio in none the less.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Mornin fellas, been sleeping like a dead man latley, love it. I got a couple PM's the other day regarding my diet so I figured I would post pics throughout the day as I eat and a typical workout day. should be fun.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Alright here is a little snap shot diet of my day.

Meal 1/3 (Pre/Post)

1/4 cup brown rice (dried)
asparagus
8oz Chicken



PWO Shake

1cup egg whites
1scoop whey protein
1/2cup oats
10g glutamine
1 scoop halo



The Halo isn't necessary but I have a buttload of it left over from my last deployment, Its an ok post workout supp so I only use 1 scoop. Not going to waste it.

Already mentioned my PWO meal above so this is my 4th meal you could say.

6oz chicken
asparagus



Same as 1/3 meal just no rice.

Last meal is meal 5.

12oz Tuna
Brocolli



Nothing exciting I know but I try to keep it as clean as possible. I get 4g fish oil and 4g flax seed oil and snack on some pistachios if my fats are lacking for the day.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 47*

Good day again, good diet. Did a little bit of arm work today.

Bi's

WarmUp Seated Machine Curls - 3x12
Standing DB Curls - 5x 12/8/6/6/4
Standing DB Hammer Curls - 5x 12/8/6/6/4
Seated Preacher Curls - 5x10/7/5/5/3

Tri's

Warmup Machine Tricep Extensions - 3x10
Overhead DB Extensions - 5x10/7/5/5/3
Pushdowns - 5x12/8/6/6/4
Rope Pulldowns - 5x12/8/6/6/4

PWO Cardio - 2min LIC Warmup 12mins HIIT 6mins LIC.

Great workout, had insane pumps in my arms, my shirt was skin tight around my biceps. I was supposed to do some ab work today but my abs were still crazy soar and I was pretty drained after this workout. I will get another ab sessions in either on leg day or tomorrow. HIIT cardio is no joke, I was dieing around my 5th set, not sure how i'm going to squeeze another HIIT session in before the weekend but i'm not looking forward to it lol.

----------


## bikeral

Whats up bro. Looking good. Question on the asparagus. Does it give you gas? I had been eating a lot of Brussels sprouts and had to stop because of severe gas. Need new veggie.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Whats up bro. Looking good. Question on the asparagus. Does it give you gas? I had been eating a lot of Brussels sprouts and had to stop because of severe gas. Need new veggie.


No gas, it makes my urine smell extremely rank though. At the store by me you can buy like a bundle for 3$, I just throw 5-6 of them on the grill when I cook my chicken.

----------


## n00bs

> ok, imo the only things id change: 
> meal one lose the protein shake and get some more egg whites.
> meal two again lose the protein shake--carb up oats are good, or maybe even a yam. (sweet potato)
> meal 3,4, looks good, but id add some carbs to post workout, also how much veggies/what veggies are you using for these meals?
> meal 5 looks good--if you want u can swap out the casein for a slow digesting protein like tuna/steak. 
> 
> the reasoning i mod the meal 1/2--imo u don't need 2 protein shakes in the morn, esp before workout--u wana fuel your workout with fats/carbs. (if anybody disagrees please don't be an asshole, but give reasoning, as i don't know everything but still trynna learn)
> 
> the reasoning behind meal 3, carbs u need to put em back into your body after u used during workout (insulin  spike). I rec you only spike insulin 3 times, as i have read in the stickies, this is the best way to avoid fat poundage. (carbs only on breakfast, pre/post) abso no carbs in the last 2 meals. 
> ...


What ever sticky said avoid insulin to not get fat is retarded. 

Protein spikes insluin, ingesting fat blunts hormone sensetive lipase and fat gain = excess calories or improper macros. 


Eat what ever the **** you want within your calories and common sense whenever the hell you want. Unless your work requires otherwise ( very physically demanding) or your a marathon runner it simply doesnt matter.


Also i dont know why you would ditch black coffee?? Please where are the calories? None... If anything it will help with the 0.0000000001% of lypolisis


Also your "pwo" meal is actually your pre workout meal and its irelivent when you have it. Dont major in minors and try do something half normal.

Chicken and vegies and egg whites is just OCD muscle meat head rubbish. Be a bit more varied with what you eat. If your avoiding cooked carrots because of ''sugars'' then people have missed the the whole idea.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> What ever sticky said avoid insulin to not get fat is retarded. 
> 
> Protein spikes insluin, ingesting fat blunts hormone sensetive lipase and fat gain = excess calories or improper macros. 
> 
> 
> Eat what ever the **** you want within your calories and common sense whenever the hell you want. Unless your work requires otherwise ( very physically demanding) or your a marathon runner it simply doesnt matter.
> 
> 
> Also i dont know why you would ditch black coffee?? Please where are the calories? None... If anything it will help with the 0.0000000001% of lypolisis
> ...


My main priority is hitting my macros i've laid out, if I get the right amount of protein/carbs/fats throughout my day I'm a happy man.

I still have a cup or 2 of black coffee in the morning, wakes me up a little and helps me shit.

My Pre and Post workout meals are identical -

1/4cup brown rice(dried)
8oz chicken breast
veggies

Been keeping it clean as possible and hitting my macros for almost 50 days now and it's been working extremely well to say the least.

----------


## n00bs

Basmati rice tastes a truck load better.

How long before training is your pre workout?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Basmati rice tastes a truck load better.
> 
> How long before training is your pre workout?


I'll check it out next time i'm at the store, appreciate the suggestion. I've been looking for a change up of the ol brown rice.

My pre workout is consumed about an hour before I head to the gym.

----------


## n00bs

Might be better to eat it all after then...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Might be better to eat it all after then...


My carbs or the whole meal in general? I would exercise the idea of moving all my carbs to the PWO meal but my pre workout is also my first meal upon waking up.

I've tried little to no carbs before my workouts and my energy dwindles quickly. When I started eating a little bit of carbs Pre workout is when I get the most out of my workouts and feel I can push through and work harder.

----------


## n00bs

Bcaa's and some l-tyrosine? Maybe some simple sugars if your that way inclined. Reason being that meal is no where near ready to give you nutrition properly at 1hr and as blood flow to digestive organs is reduced during "stress" i.e exercise its not really doing its intended job that you want it to.

Just a thought.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Bcaa's and some l-tyrosine? Maybe some simple sugars if your that way inclined. Reason being that meal is no where near ready to give you nutrition properly at 1hr and as blood flow to digestive organs is reduced during "stress" i.e exercise its not really doing its intended job that you want it to.
> 
> Just a thought.


Good point out, I'm reading that brown rice takes about 60-90mins to digest and readily available for the body to utilize. Do you suggest maybe white rice or white potato or I was thinking just waiting longer before I head to the gym.

----------


## n00bs

If you have eaten before bed then your glycogen is full.. if it was casein then your still digesting and absorbing nutrients. 

Breakfast really isnt needed and is the first meal to go when im trying to lose cals. 

Try it, you might like it. If not like i said some bcaa's or eaa's say 5-10g and go for it..

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> If you have eaten before bed then your glycogen is full.. if it was casein then your still digesting and absorbing nutrients. 
> 
> Breakfast really isnt needed and is the first meal to go when im trying to lose cals. 
> 
> Try it, you might like it. If not like i said some bcaa's or eaa's say 5-10g and go for it..


I have a can of tuna or some cottage cheese for my last meal. I'll switch some things around and try to hit the gym without pre-workout and see how I feel.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No gas, it makes my urine *smell* extremely rank though. At the store by me you can buy like a bundle for 3$, I just throw 5-6 of them on the grill when I cook my chicken.


I 2 luv asparagus and have the same issue. I grill mine in al foil with pam, a drizzle of EVOO, fresh crushed garlic and a spec of gray sea salt  :Drool:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I 2 luv asparagus and have the same issue. I grill mine in al foil with pam, a drizzle of EVOO, fresh crushed garlic and a spec of gray sea salt


I'll have to try that girlgy, thanks for stopping by!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 48*

Good diet again, I've kind of been having stomach issues later in the night and when I wake up and it seems to pop up when I eat my tuna. I cut my tuna out today and had a scoop of casein and cottage cheese instead to see how that treats me. I tried bit of a new routine today, still pyramid set type workout but I implemented some supersets and less rests between.

Delts/Traps

Behind the Neck BB Presses - 5x 12/10/8/8/5
Military Press - 5x 12/10/8/8/5
Lat Raises* - 3x 10/10/10 Superset drop 30lbs 3x 10/10/10 Last one hold 10secs
Cable Upright Rows - 5x 12/10/8/8/5
DB Shrugs* - 3x 10/10/10 Superset drop 20lbs 3x 10/10/10 drop 20lbs 3x 10/10/10

PWO Cardio - 2mins LIC warmup 12mins HIIT 6mins LIC

Workout was brutal and my traps and delts were burning and pumping the whole time. Probably going to be crazy soar tomorrow but I loved the workout. Was supposed to get abs again but I was just way to burnt out, got last session of HIIT in though. One more workout tomorrow and then some rest all weekend, this week seems like it flew by.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Legs are thrashed, done for the week, bout to rest and enjoy the weekend.

----------


## bikeral

Good work man. Have a good weekend.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Good work man. Have a good weekend.


Appreciate it brotha, you to.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 49*

Good final workout. I'm falling in love with these dropsets, i've been calling them supersets the last couple days. Strength is still good and energy is up which is making me think my carb intake is at a good level. 

Legs

Squats - 6x 20/15/12/10/8/5
Leg Press - 5x 15/12/10/8/5
Leg Extensions - 3x 12/12/12*Dropset 20lbs Dropset 20lbs
Hamstring Curls - 3x 12/12/12* Dropset 20lbs Dropset 20lbs

Abs -

Cable Crunchs - 5x 25/25/20/20/20

Legs were smashed after workout, got some heavy weights up. Today I actually squated in the cage rather then the squat machine, was much better for my knees. I love squats lol. Finally got some ab work in today as well, cable crunchs are great.

Rest today, thinking of a cheat meal I've been on this diet for about 3 weeks now and i'm craving a piece of pizza or some chineese food or a big ass burrito loaded with shit haha. We shall see, on the flip side, going to get fasted LIC session in this weekend, but overall i will sleep sleep and sleep some more. Enjoy the weekend peeps.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 50*

Nothing really to report, just rested and chilled out all day today. I had a cheat meal i guess you could call it, a massive burrito but all it had in it was steak, chicken, and beans. Moved a couple things around and i still met all my macros with around 2300 cals which is perfect for having a cheat meal. Now bout to watch the Lakers smash on OKC. Looking to get a session of fasted LIC cardio in tomorrow morning, will see how it all turns out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Going to get some fasted LIC in after finishing my BCAAs. That cheat meal yesterday got my stomach all messed up, must have had a ton of sodium to because i'm holding a good amount of water.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 51*

Got 30mins fasted LIC in, I wanted to go for a longer period of time but I started feeling all light headed and felt like shit so i stopped at 30mins. Not sure what's wrong with me today, I'm guessing it's the combo of that burrito i ate yesterday might have had bad steak in it cause some bites tasted funny, plus waking up kind of late and doing fasted cardio. I just hope i feel better tomorrow for my workout, I'm going to try and get some good rest because last night I slept like crap. Other then that I just kind of chilled out, laid down a lot because I was just feeling terrible. Legs are still a little soar but should be ok tomorrow. Just going to keep truckin through.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 52*

Good workout today my appetite was up today I was getting really hungry especially after working out. Mondays seem to be the days when the most people are in the gym, then as the week goes by people drop like flys, at least that's how it is in my gym. Did chest today.

Chest -

Machine Flys Warmup - 3x12
Flat BB Bench - 5x 12/10/8/6/4
Incline DB Bench - 5x 10/8/8/6/4
Machine Press - 3x12* Drop Set 20lbs Drop Set 20lbs
DB Flys - 3x12* Drop Set 10lbs Drop Set 10lbs

PWO Cardio - 20mins Interval Cardio

Was going to do HIIT but I was way drained, probably because I didn't eat a lot of carbs on the weekend and didn't sleep well last night. Mondays always seem to be the hardest, the middle of the week is when I have my best workouts.

----------


## bikeral

Good to see you are on it on Monday. Guess the burrito didn't take you out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Good to see you are on it on Monday. Guess the burrito didn't take you out.


Hahah dude it did more damage then i expected. The next day i had a killer stomach ache and today i was holding a ton of water, it amazes me have 1 thing can mess you up that much, it's crazy. Was it all worth the 15mins of chicken and steak with hotsauce wrapped i a double tortilla, after not having any cheat for 3 weeks?....Yes it was. I knew I had to have a cheat meal because it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up and i couldn't stop thinking about it.

----------


## bikeral

> Hahah dude it did more damage then i expected. The next day i had a killer stomach ache and today i was holding a ton of water, it amazes me have 1 thing can mess you up that much, it's crazy. Was it all worth the 15mins of chicken and steak with hotsauce wrapped i a double tortilla, after not having any cheat for 3 weeks?....Yes it was. I knew I had to have a cheat meal because it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up and i couldn't stop thinking about it.


Need the cheats. Eating the same thing every day for weeks gets real old. I'm thinking of doing a cheat every week like stem does.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Need the cheats. Eating the same thing every day for weeks gets real old. I'm thinking of doing a cheat every week like stem does.


Yea, would for sure help the sanity...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 53*

Finally got some good sleep, I woke up early then fell back asleep lol. Felt like I didn't want to go to the gym today but I ended getting my ass out the door. Had a solid Arm day.

Bi's

Machine Curls Warmup - 3x12
Standing DB Curls - 5x 12/10/8/8/6
Preacher Curls - 5x 12/10/10/8/6
Straight Bar Curls - 3x12* Dropset 20lbs

Tri's

Overhead Extensions Warmup - 4x12
DB Kickbacks - 3x12
Rope Pulldown - 5x12/10/10/8/6
Pushdowns - 5x12/10/10/8/6

PWO Cardio - 2min LIC Warmup 12min HIIT 6min LIC

Going to incorporate some fasted cardio and 30-45 mins. Been doing a lot of short 20-25 min HIIT but i think switcing it up a bit will help. I havn't done fasted cardio besides on sundays so will see how it fairs over.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

for what is is worth, I initially did a cheat meal everyweek, a modest cheat meal. 

JB,u r very serious about logging in daily. Congrats

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> for what is is worth, I initially did a cheat meal everyweek, a modest cheat meal. 
> 
> JB,u r very serious about logging in daily. Congrats


I was thinking about that...At first I wasn't going to do a cheat meal at all but that morning I woke up with a mission to munch, I couldn't handle the craving so I had to get one lol.

That was my goal from the start  :Wink/Grin: . Thanks girlgy!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 54*

Second day where I didn't feel like working out but still made it lol. I'm starting to get the feeling of where you just are so wrapped up into the routine that you start to get lazy? If anybody knows what I'm talking about. It's not like the first few weeks where you're just so pumped up and motivated to start. Needless to say I got the work done for the day, and actually one of my better workouts since I started this log. Got a good back workout today with some ab work.

Back - 

Seated Machine Widegrip Rows - 5x12/10/10/8/6
Close Grip Seated Rows - 5x12/10/8/8/6
Bent Over DB Rows - 5x10/10/8/8/6
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 5x10/10/8/8/6
Close Grip Lat Pulldown - 5x10/10/8/8/6

Abs -

Weighted Rope Crunches - 5x20

PWO Cardio - 2min Warmup LIC 16min HIIT 12min LIC - 30mins

Pushed my cardio a little further today, I usually only get about 20mins in when I'm doing HIIT but my energy was feeling good and lately I've just been feeling like I've been putting cardio in the backseat. Going to go hard with it until the end of this week. My girl is coming to visit this weekend so i'm looking forward to relaxing.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I had another question,

After my workouts and I have my PWO shake then PWO meal I look kind of like crap. Once 7-8pm rolls around I look completely different and insanely lean, it's like clock work, always look good at night. I'm starting to think this is because of the carb intake after PWO and my body holding water? Not 100% sure though.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Well i'm switching some things around on my diet a little, macros and cals are the same just different food choices because my Whey is thrashing up my stomach, I think it's the lactose. Will see how it goes today.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 55*

Woke up early and got some good sleep last night, woke up excited to get to the gym. I cut out my whey today because I was under the impression that the lactose was causing me to bloat and my body couldn't digest it properly. I pretty much hit the nail on the head, after my workout today I had no bloat what so ever and I wasn't carry around and extra 4lbs. I crapped a couple times today to which is great and lets me know that it's processing its way out of my body. I'm going to get some isolate with no lactose in it and see how that works for me. Till then I won't be touching my whey, probably give it to my little brother or something when I go to visit. Got a good delt/trap workout in today.

Delt/Traps

Behind the Neck BB Press - 5x12/10/10/8/6
Military Press - 5x10/10/8/8/6
Arnold Presses - 5x10/10/8/8/6
DB Lat Raises - 5x10/10/8/8/6
DB Shurgs * - 3x10/10/10 Dropset 20lbs Dropset 20lbs

PWO Cardio - 2min LIC Warmup 13mins HIIT 15mins LIC - 30mins Total

My pumps were insane, almost to much to handle, delt/traps have to be my bets workout days, my routine is solid. Cardio was stretched out to 30mins which was great, I reached my goal before hitting this weekend with rest. I have legs tomorrow with no cardio, no sure if I'll get any LIC sessions in over the weeknd since my chica is coming up to visit till Monday. Will see, If i get some time I might get a quick 30mins in or something, who knows.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 56/57/58*

Late on updating this which I don't do often, but I managed to jump on quick. No workouts these days, basically my rest days of the weekend. Had some time off here because my lady came to visit me and I've been spending a lot of time with her. No issues with the diet, we stopped at some fast food restraunts because she was hungry and she thought I was a weirdo because I didn't want anything to eat haha. Don't care thought I just laughed in her face an told her to shut her mouth......just kidding....but seriously lol. When she saw me she took a bunch of pics and said she was surprised because I looked "bigger" and even asked if I was on steroids haha, I told her she was retarded because I'm cutting and there is no way I could be adding muscle but she has no idea. Looking to jump back on the horse monday and smash some heavy weights!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 59*

Gym was closed today due to Memorial Day, I live in a small town so I should have seen that coming. Got to the store today and got loaded up on groceries for the next week or so. After talking to a few people I think I'm going to start IF cut tomorrow, basically my macros and diet will stay all the same but I will just eat them in a 4 hour window. Sunday I will get about 50% of my diet worth of carbs and possibly a complete 24 fast monday. Still in the wood works of getting it prepared but I want to give it a try. Feel like poop since I havn't had a workout in about 4 days now, really looking to hit it hard tomorrow. Hope everybody had a good weekend and Happy Memorial Day!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 60 / IF Day 1*

Glad to get back in the gym today, felt like my endurance was through the roof, 4 days a rest really helped me out. I didn't want to stop in the gym today haha it was crazy. Back to the more organized diet. The weekend wasn't really bad on the food choices I still ate healthy and manage to get close to my macros with keeping the protein high. Only downside was having a couple drinks. Over with now, not really going to dwell on it but just take it as a learning curve. Killer chest workout today.

Chest -

Machine Fly Warmups - 3x12
Flat BB Bench - 5x12/10/8/8/6
Incline BB Bench - 4x10/10/8/8
Cable Flys - 3x12/10/10 *2x8/6/6 Dropset Last 2 sets
Machine Press - *3x12/10/10 Dropset All 3 Sets

Abs - 

Reverse Inclined Leg Raises - 3x15
Weighted Rope Crunches - 4x20

PWO Cardio - 2mins LIC Warmup 10mins HIIT 8mins LIC - Total 20mins

Was pretty drained today but had a lot of energy in the gym. Glad to have a hard day back after the rest, looking forward to tomorrow.

----------


## E-T-R

Was reading through your Log... Not quite all the way yet will finish later.
Keep doing what your doing bro!

Subscribed!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Was reading through your Log... Not quite all the way yet will finish later.
> Keep doing what your doing bro!
> 
> Subscribed!


Appreciate it dude, thanks for following along.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 61 / IF Day 2*

Got about 9 hours of sleep. I started my IF yesterday after reading over a bunch of other members experiences and threads and got some good input as well. I'm doing a 20/4 window and basically just took my diet I already had and put it in the eating window. If it doesn't work well for me then I'll just switch back over to eating regular meals throughout the day. My energy hasn't suffered in the gym the last few days and that is really my main concern, as well as cutting down BF%. Had good workout today, arms.

Bi's -

Warmup Machine Curls - 2x12 Lightweight
Incline Seated DB Curls - 3x12/10/10
Standing DB Curls - 3x10
EZ Bar Preacher Curls - 3x12/10/10
Isolation Curls - 3x10

Tri's

Overhead DB Raises Warmup - 2x15 Lightweight
EZ Bar Overhead Extensions - 3x12
Close Grip Bench - 3x10
Rope Pulldown - 3x10/8/8
Pushdowns - 3x10* Superset DB Kickbacks 3x10

PWO Cardio - 2min LIC Warmup 15min HIIT 8min LIC - Total - 25mins

Switched back to 3 set exercises, just trying to change things up every couple of weeks to keep my muscles guessing. Still using heavy weights just a few more reps then normal. If you add the numbers up in the 5 sets and 3 sets i'm doing the rep number stays about the same for each muscle group. PWO cardio is getting easier, I'm not huffing and puffing as much from the HIIT, maybe it's the IF? It's only the 2nd day but I have to say I do feel like I have more energy, that could also be the long weekend rest though.

----------


## E-T-R

Solid bro. Will be keeping an eye on the IF plan... May beta good plan for me once I back in college rather than lugging a cooler or bag full of food around :-)

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Solid bro. Will be keeping an eye on the IF plan... May beta good plan for me once I back in college rather than lugging a cooler or bag full of food around :-)


Me to, I have my window around dinner time to in case the family has something I'll just eat what they have. So I'm not really sacrificing time with my family for my diet. I'm excited to see how my body reacts after a couple weeks.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 62 / IF Day 3*

3rd day with my IF, still waiting to eat, the last 2 hours are the worst. Energy felt a little low in the gym today, I was yawning and stuff but managed to get all my reps in. Going to give it a week or so to let my body adapt.

Back - 

Machine Wide Grip Row - 4x12
Machine Close Grip Row - 3x12/10/10
Lat Pulldown - 3x12/10/8
Close Grip Lat Pulldown - 3x12
Seated DB Lat Spread - 3x12* Superset Single DB Lat Spread 3x10

Abs -

Leg Raises - 3x15
Weight Cable Crunches - 4x20

PWO Cardio - 2mins LIC 10min HIIT...20mins LIC - Total - 32mins

Mixed it up on my cardio a little today to get something new going. Did HIIT for 12mins on the elliptical PWO then drove home and played some bball for about 20mins. I don't think I'll be doing it again because I could barley shoot from my arms and back being soar lol. Maybe I'll just stay in the gym for PWO cardio. Hoping my energy picks up a bit towards the end of this week, I'm already looking for the weekends rest.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 63 / IF Day 4*

I decided to add a day counter for when I started my IF and keep my original one going as well. Feeling a bit lazy like I'm not wanting to get out of bed which is unusual for me because I'm usually ready to rock. Feeling a bit sluggish in the morning to, not sure if it is my body adjusting to the new diet, most likely it is. Had a great workout today, delts/traps.

Delts/Traps -

Behind the Neck Military Press - 4x12/10/10/8
Machine Military Press - 3x12/10/10
Arnold Press - 3x10/10/8
DB Lat Raises - 3x10
DB Shurgs* - 3x8(Heavy) Dropset 3x10(Moderate) Dropset 3x12(Light)

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC Elliptical

No HIIT today, I already got my 3 sessions in for the week and I was feeling gased after my lifting so I just kept it light. Still worked up a good sweat and change the intervals a little bit but nothing extreme. I will finish up the week with legs tomorrow then maybe get some LIC on Sunday, it all depends how I feel.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Last workout day of the week having to drag my ass out the door to smash these legs! Man I feel lethargic in the morning but after a little bit I get a rush of energy from nowhere.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 64 / IF Day 5*

Felt tired and lethargic when waking up but I made it to the gym. I'm going to do a 24 hour fast tomorrow so tonight I will get more carbs then usual. I'm curious to if I will make it or not haha, first time trying a full day fast. I will break it in the afternoon on Monday, which is an off day as well. Got a good leg workout today.

Legs - 

Squats - 4x15/15/12/10
Leg Press - 4x 12/12/10/10
Leg Extensions* - 4x15/15/12/12 DropSet 4x12/12/12/12 Dropset 4x10/10/8/8
Hammy Curls* - 4x15/15/12/12 DropSet 4x12/12/12/12 Dropset 4x10/10/8/8
Calf Raises - 4x20

No PWO cardio today because I could barley walk out of the gym. I was going to do abs but I was just to thrased after my workout, Maybe I'll get an ab session in over the weekend or something.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Scratch that on the cardio, pool was warm enough to swim in. Got 20mins interval swimming in, I was exhausted after. I think swimming is one of the best sources of cardio you can do, I incorporate different strokes while I'm doing my laps as well.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

First 24 fast day will see if I can survive. Got about 50% of cals in quality carbs last night as well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

good luck with IF. I haven't don't that yet!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> good luck with IF. I haven't don't that yet!


Thanks girlgy, this is my first time as well. I've heard nothing but good experiences and from what I've read it has really intrigued me.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 65 / IF Day 6*

Off day from the gym today. First 24 fast day today as well. Not to bad, I had a little bit of cravings in the middle of the day but they subsided. I had BCAA's this morning with Glutamine and I'll get 1 more of those later this evening or before I go to bed. I thought today was going to be rugged but it's actually not that bad and I surprisingly have energy bursts throughout the day. I played some bball with a couple buddies for about 45 mins, we just shot around though nothing extreme. I'll break my fast tomorrow and possibly snag in a good LIC cardio sessions before I break that. I havn't had any good pics up recently and I've been making good progress so I might get one up tonight. If not, just stay tuned lol.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Only a matter of time and I can eat again, first 24 fast day was kind of brutal, messed with my sleep a little.

----------


## RaginCajun

just catchin this thread. 24 hr fast has to be brutal! i go insane with a 15-16hr fast everyday.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> just catchin this thread. 24 hr fast has to be brutal! i go insane with a 15-16hr fast everyday.


It sucks man, I just down some BCAAs and Glutamine to get me threw the day whenever I feel hungry. I'm stoked to eat here soon lol I'm slowly watching the clock. Thanks for stopping by!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 66 / IF Day 7*

Finished first week of IF, liked it so far, the 24 hour fast was kind of crappy and messed with my sleep a little but I made it. Went and got stocked up on groceries for the next few weeks. Ready to get back into the gym tomorrow and sling some steel, really going to focus on my cardio this week and up it a little more then I have been doing. Hopefully it stays hot to so I can continue to get in some swimming. Felt amazing breaking the fast today lol I inhaled my food within seconds haha. A note I was really irritable and on edge you could say when got within a few hours of my fast break. I had little energy and just felt slow and in a crappy mood. Now that I have ate I feel great and everything is back to normal.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 67 / IF Day 8*

Tweaked my diet last night and got it a little cleaner and strict. Will be upping my cardio a bit all this week as well. Had a solid chest day and tried to keep it simple getting a good stretch and contraction. My strength is still there to, not suffering from the low cals.

Chest -

Flat BB Bench - 4x15/12/10/8
Incline BB - 3x12/10/8
Decline BB - 3x12/10/10
Cable Flys Up - 3x12
Cable Flys Down - 3x12

Abs -

Weighted Cable Crunches - 4x20
Incline Leg Lifts - 4x15

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC

No HIIT today cause my legs were feeling a little tight still from Saturday. I usually only get 20mins of PWO cardio in but today I bumped it up and felt good. I will get some HIIT tomorrow depending on how I feel. Was going to shift my chest exercises to DB just to switch things up but my shoulder has been bothering me lately and it seems like it gets a little worse every time I use DB so I'm trying to take it easy. Looking forward to eating here soon.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Liking this diet so far. I will be posting up pics on Day 90 which will be about 3 Months ago from when I first started this thread so stay tuned!

----------


## gbrice75

> just catchin this thread. 24 hr fast has to be brutal! i go insane with a 15-16hr fast everyday.


I'll let you know how 36 feels on Friday morning!  :LOL: 




> Liking this diet so far. I will be posting up pics on Day 90 which will be about 3 Months ago from when I first started this thread so stay tuned!


Looking forward to pics!

Great thread bro... consistent, detailed... this is how they should all be. Keep it up!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I'll let you know how 36 feels on Friday morning! 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics!
> 
> Great thread bro... consistent, detailed... this is how they should all be. Keep it up!


Thanks GB, Ill have them up. Should put my IF at around 4 weeks by the time I get the pics up.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 68 / IF Day 9*

Diet going good so far, I'm really looking forward to see the results after about a month on this. I was reading some on keto yesterday and was thinking of doing keto with my IF but I'm just going to take it 1 step at a time and don't want to make to much of changes. I've added in an extra back and chest routines for this week since I believe those are my lacking areas. Great workout today.

Back -

Machine Wide Grip Rows - 4x12
Machine Close Grip Rows - 3x12
Lat Pulldown - 3x12
Seated Close Grip Pulldowns - 3x12
Cable Lat Spreads - 3x10

Bi's

Machine Preacher Curls - 4x12
Standing DB Curls - 3x12/12/10
DB Side Curls - 3x12
Seated DB Hammer Curls - 3x12/12/10

Abs -

Leg Raises - 3x15
Weight Cable Oblique Crunches - 3x20

PWO Cardio - 45mins LIC

No HIIT again, my workouts are pretty intense and I don't have to much energy by the time I get to my PWO. I'm seeing good results with the extended LIC since on this diet so I will keep it this way. If I start to slow down or feel like I need to change things up then I will incorporate some HIIT. Looking good so far, ready to eat soon  :AaGreen22:

----------


## RaginCajun

keep it up johnnyblazze!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> keep it up johnnyblazze!


I'm tryin dude i'm getting pooped out at the end of the week haha.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm tryin dude i'm getting pooped out at the end of the week haha.



i didn't read the beginning but are you doing a refeed?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> i didn't read the beginning but are you doing a refeed?


Not exactly. Saturday I eat about 50% of total cals in carbs and have a cheat meal then the following day(Sunday) I do my 24 fast, which is really 36hours. So yea, I guess it is kind of a refeed.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 69 / IF Day 10*

Starting to get tired, I've been going hard this week and got about 2 days left. The last day is leg workout and no cardio so that shouldn't be to bad. Going to truck through tomorrows work out. I probably just feel this way because I havn't ate yet today, I usually feel a lot better after I eat on this IF plan. I got a giant e book on IF and havn't got the chance to read through it, i'll probably read through it a little tonight. Solid workout today, I killed it.

Delts/Traps

Machine Military Press - 4x12
Machine Side Lat Raises - 3x15
DB Arnold Press - 3x12/12/10
EZ Bar Straight Lat Raises - 3x10
DB Shrugs* - 3x10 Dropset 3x10 Dropset 3x8

Tri's

Machine Extensions - 4x12
Close Grip Bench - 3x12/12/10
Rope Pull Downs - 3x10
DB Kick Backs - 3x12

Abs

Weighted Cable Crunches - 4x20
Leg Lifts - 3x10

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC

I stopped my leg lifts on abs because I got a crazy cramp in my lower abs, my abs were fully strained and flexed. Going to give them a break tomorrow and possibly Saturday. Ready to eat and might catch a nap, todays workout beat me up.

----------


## jpowell

Hey bro u notice any gains or anything when you do your weight crunches? I think the concept bhind is to give mass or size rite like with any other muscle? But n my local gym i always see guys doing like 120lbs , i personally keep the machine at 50-70, for a duration until the shit burns n almost a cramp.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey bro u notice any gains or anything when you do your weight crunches? I think the concept bhind is to give mass or size rite like with any other muscle? But n my local gym i always see guys doing like 120lbs , i personally keep the machine at 50-70, for a duration until the shit burns n almost a cramp.


I just try to get a deep burn in my abs. The weighted crunches seems to hit my lower and upper abs hard, not so much my obliques. I keep it at a range of 120-130lbs, that's where I feel like I get the best work. I get 20 reps in, by the time I get to 15 my abs are burning and the last 5 are the mega burners. When I finish a set it's almost like I can barley inhale from my abs being so tight. All these are indications that I know my abs are getting worked. I will always have weighted cable crunches in my workout, I think they're the best.

I've tried lower weight at 60lbs but I end up having to get in the 40 rep range to even start to feel a burn, just not effective for me.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 70 / IF 11*

Didn't sleep to good last night and didn't even want to go to the gym today. Just got chest in today with lower reps heavier weight.

Chest - 

Flat BB Bench - 5x10/7/5/5/3
Incline BB Bench - 5x10/7/5/5/3
Decline BB Bench - 5x10/7/5/5/3
Machine Flys - 3x12

PWO Cardio - 45mins LIC

My energy is pretty low, I think i've been training to a little to intense this week. It could just be that I didn't get that good of sleep last night. Looking forward to eating more carbs tomorrow and getting rest over the weekend.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Best day of the week, going to finish up with legs then mash some food. Tomorrow begins the fast.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 71 / IF Day 12*

Finally the weekend is here and I get to be a little lax on today's diet. Probably get a cheat meal in and eat a bunch of carbs haha, I've been waiting all week for this day. I will be fasting all day tomorrow as well, learned some things from the last fast so hopefully this one isn't as rough. Mashed my legs today, great workout, I almost fell down the 2 set of stairs when I walked out of the gym lol.

Legs -

Leg Press - 4x15
Squats - 4x15/15/12/12
Leg Extensions* - 3x8 Dropset 3x10 Dropset 3x12
Hammy Curls* - 3x8 Dropset 3x10 Dropset 3x12
Calf Raises - 3x20

No cardio or abs today. My abs are still soar from smashing them all week so I'm going to let them be for now. Looking to get a small 20min LIC jog in tomorrow as I fast, see if this benefits me.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 72 / IF Day 13*

Not going to fast today, going to have a family bbq later this evening so I moved my fast to tomorrow. Got about 50% of total cals in carbs yesterday all in brown rice, potatoes, whole wheat tortilla, pasta, and oats. Didn't really have a cheat meal, I was going to go get some pizza or something but it just never happened and I wasn't craving it all that much. So was planning to fast after the re-up of my carbs but I'm going to eat zero carbs today and fast tomorrow so it looks like this.

Saturday - High Carbs
Sunday - No Carbs
Monday - Fast

Thought of this plan last night after I found out about the bbq. Might stick to this depending on how it works.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 73 / IF Day 14*

Fast day today, I had zero carb intake yesterday and hit around 300g protein as well. Fast won't be broken till after my workout tomorrow which seems intimidating, wondering how many energy level will be in the gym. Not to bad I would imagine from the carb up on Saturday but we shall see. Just going to get some BCAAs and Glutamine in a couple times today which will be my only intake. Slept great over the weekend and ready to start a new week.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Fast over with had some issues sleeping last night but nowhere as near as bad as last time. My energy is in the gutter right now I don't even want to go to the gym, hopefully once I start warming up I'll get an energy burst. Lowest weight I've been right now. 

Looking to truck through this workout, hopefully get a good one, then break this fast...I'm ready to eat lol.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 74 / IF Day 15*

Had a pretty shitty workout, I had no energy and was all sluggish. Just going to mark it down in my books to not fast into a workout day, bad idea. At least I tried it and learned, going to keep my fast day and break fast day on my off days. I originally planned to get chest done with Tri's and some abs with PWO cardio but that didn't happen at all, Just did chest and PWO cardio. I'll feel much better after I eat today and will make up for it.

Chest -

Flat BB Bench - 5x10/8/8/6/6
Incline BB Bench - 5x10/8/8/6/6
Machine Press* - 4x12 Superset - Machine Flys* - 4x15

PWO Cardio - 20mins LIC

Got a good workout and pump on my chest, my energy just wasn't there, I barley made it past the 20mins of LIC which isn't me at all. I'm upset that it came out like this but I lived and learned so as long as I got some experience out of it I'm not to mad. Really looking to smash it tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

JB whats up dude. Looks like you are killing it. Looking forward to pics.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> JB whats up dude. Looks like you are killing it. Looking forward to pics.


Thanks bro, Welcome back!

I'll have some pics up on day 90.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 75 / IF Day 16*

Feeling a lot better since yesterday and had more energy in the gym this morning. Had a decent workout.

Back - 

Wide Grip Machine Rows - 4x12
Lat Pulldown - 4x12
Close Grip Pulldowns - 4x12

Bi's 

Machine Preacher Curls - 4x12
Iso Curls - 4x10
Standing DB Curls - 4x10

Abs

Leg Lifts - 4x20

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC

Good workout, I would have got another exercise for my abs but the gym was packed and all the equipment was used up, I was kind of disappointed. I was drenched at the end of my cardio today, Did incline treadmill. Looking forward to breaking the fast.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 76 / IF Day 17*

Good day today, had good energy in the morning and going into my workout. Been really trying to focus on getting a good "Mind to Muscle" connection in the gym and was getting outstanding pumps today. Have to say one of my top workouts in these past 76 Days. Smashed Delts/Traps today.

Delts/Traps

Military Press - 2x20/15 Warmups 4x12/12/12/10
Machine Shoulder Press - 4x12
Arnold Press - 3x12/12/10
Front DB Lateral Raises - 3x10
DB Shrugs* - 3x8 Dropset 3x10 Dropset 3x12

Abs - 

Weighted Cable Crunches - 4x20

PWO Cardio - 35mins LIC

I wanted to do 45mins Cardio today but got bored and pretty drained by the time I got to 35 so I just left it at that. Just a small muscle group tomorrow and hit abs a little harder and I'll try to get in the 45mins since it won't be such an intense day.

----------


## AXx

Sweet bro!!! Keep it going. Sounds like you are kicking booty!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Sweet bro!!! Keep it going. Sounds like you are kicking booty!!!


Thanks bro, I'm doing my best, trying to get the most out of my situation right now. Got a lot of free time until September.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 77 / IF Day 18*

Good workout today, Just did Tri's since i didn't do them on my first day of the week, got a full ab session in as well.

Tri's

Overhead Extension Warmups - 2x20
Closegrip Bench - 3x12/12/10
Pushdowns - 4x12
Skullcrushers - 4x12/12/12/10

Abs

Weighted Oblique Leans - 3x20
Weighted Rope Crunches - 3x20
Leg Lifts - 3x15

PWO Cardio - 35mins

I attempted to try my 100% ON Whey yesterday thinking maybe it really wasn't bloating me but I was wrong, bloated me and messed my stomach up, i'm stupid for even trying. I just hate to see a thing of protein go to waste, whatever. Built a carb up diet for tomorrow which involves a cheat meal, looking forward to that. My brother is coming to visit and hasn't worked out in months, I'm going to make him come to legs with my tomorrow haha.

----------


## AXx

Johnny have you been able to hit macros better on IF, or do you think your other diet was easier? 

Curious to see what these answers will be. Also have you seen physical changes in the 18 days of doing IF?

----------


## jg2243

Hey johnnyblaze I have the same issue with protein... Stomach pains and
Bloating ... Started taking OTC probiotics and it took the bloating and stomach pains away ... I take one pill a day and know issues ..

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Johnny have you been able to hit macros better on IF, or do you think your other diet was easier? 
> 
> Curious to see what these answers will be. Also have you seen physical changes in the 18 days of doing IF?


If anything was easier it was the times I had to eat. I think IF is most beneficial for people who have trouble hitting there macros and finding time to eat, like people with familes or hectic work schedules. Hard to tell if the IF has made much of a change because I've been dieting for almost 80 days now. Probably should have started IF further down the road to gauge its effects, but I'm looking leaner.




> Hey johnnyblaze I have the same issue with protein... Stomach pains and
> Bloating ... Started taking OTC probiotics and it took the bloating and stomach pains away ... I take one pill a day and know issues ..


Cool man I'll check it out. I've been ok when I stay away from dairy and lactose products but I will check out your recommendation, thanks!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 78 / IF Day 19*

Had a carb up day today, I hit maintenance cals and got almost 400g of carbs in. Got my protein intake and my fat to an absolute minimal. All complex carbs source and a few baked potatoes. I'm craving a bowl of reese puffs and might cave in after I finish logging this  :Smilie: . Solid leg workout today.

Legs -

Squats - 2x Warmups 2x20 4x15/12/12/10
Leg Press - 4x20/15/15/12
Leg Extensions* - 3x8 Dropset 3x10 Dropset 3x12
Laying Hamstring Curls - 6x20/18/15/15/12/12
Calf Raises - 4x20

No PWO cardio

45mins Swimming.

My brother came to visit and he asked if I was going to the gym in which I told him I was but I would be doing legs and if he wanted to he could join my routine. I thought he would be hurting but he said I destroyed him, he actually puked twice haha. I bet he's not going to be able to walk tomorrow Lol. I did get some swimming in a little later in the day, about 45 mins and I did some intense laps, I'll be doing some more swimming tomorrow probably all day with the family here. Happy fathers day tomorrow everybody, rest day tomorrow!

----------


## AXx

> If anything was easier it was the times I had to eat. I think IF is most beneficial for people who have trouble hitting there macros and finding time to eat, like people with familes or hectic work schedules. Hard to tell if the IF has made much of a change because I've been dieting for almost 80 days now. Probably should have started IF further down the road to gauge its effects, but I'm looking leaner.


Cool deal, i have found that IF is better for "on the go people" but for some reason it wasn't agreeing with me. Awesome keep it up, 10 more days till pics right?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Cool deal, i have found that IF is better for "on the go people" but for some reason it wasn't agreeing with me. Awesome keep it up, 10 more days till pics right?


Yes I promised you guys some pics on day 90 for a comparison of when I started. I might take a little break from this log after the pics because I got some other things planned and ready to go  :Wink: .

----------


## jpowell

U got pre pics to help compare rite!?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> U got pre pics to help compare rite!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes I do, I'll have them up.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 79 / IF Day 20*

Rest day today, didn't do anything but hang out with family and swim for about 45mins. I also played some basketball for about 30 mins so I got in more cardio in then I usually do on my rest days. Almost every member of my family has been commenting on how big I look and the comments are pleasing to my ears haha. I am starting to look leaner and actually is making me look bigger. My weight jumped up from the carb load yesterday but it made my muscles fuller and helped with my sleep. All day today I felt sluggish and just lazy, probably a combination of the carb load and being on a rest day haha.

Switched up my workout routine a little bit and it goes into effect tomorrow. All I changed was the days I take my OFF days on. Also I'm sad to announce that I will be ending the IF style of dieting tomorrow as well. It is starting to effect my sessions in the gym and I'm just starving a lot throughout the day and it pisses me off or sends me into moods sometimes. I would recommend it to anybody that is trying to cut and busy though, just not working for me right now. I'm sure I will return to it sometime in the future. So tomorrow my diet just go back to normal, I'll still be doing carb load on my saturdays and been talking with somebody that is recommending I add a second carb load day mid week. Still kicking around the idea, I just might do it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 80*

10 more days and I will have hit about 3 months. As you can see and if you read my log yesterday I stopped the IF style diet. Just wasn't working with me right now but I would not hesitate to re-visit it in the future. My carbs are consumed pre and post workout and following just traditional diet. I might stop this log at the 90 day mark since I have other plans and goals, we will see.

Chest -

Decline BB Bench - 2x15 Warmups 4x8
Incline DB Bench - 4x8/8/6/6
Machine Flys - 3x10
Cable Crossovers - 3x8

Abs -

Incline Leg Lifts - 4x15

PWO Cadio - 20mins LIC

When heavy and hard today since last week I was focusing more on higher reps and more of a burn. I have to say higher volume, less reps and more intensity is far more rewarding then high reps low volume. They all have there place in time though. I usually don't work out this day but like I said I switched some things around for this week.

----------


## bikeral

JB, where are you at as far as weight and Bf%? Are you planning a bulk soon?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

My weight is around 180lbs compared to when I started at 192lbs. I've had some "assistance" so that's why you don't see a drastic weight change. I wanted to focus this thread mainly on my dieting that's why I never mentioned it.

I would place my BF% right around 14-15% from when I started around 22%. I still need to get that thing of amazon so I can get a ballpark figure. I have calipers but I get different reads all the time, I just don't know what I'm doing with them lol.

I want to get to about 10% or less before I bulk, and I will bulk with assistance as well  :Smilie: .

----------


## bikeral

> My weight is around 180lbs compared to when I started at 192lbs. I've had some "assistance" so that's why you don't see a drastic weight change. I wanted to focus this thread mainly on my dieting that's why I never mentioned it.
> 
> I would place my BF% right around 14-15% from when I started around 22%. I still need to get that thing of amazon so I can get a ballpark figure. I have calipers but I get different reads all the time, I just don't know what I'm doing with them lol.
> 
> I want to get to about 10% or less before I bulk, and I will bulk with assistance as well .


Fantastic man, If thats you in the avi it's a major change from your starting pics.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Fantastic man, If thats you in the avi it's a major change from your starting pics.


Yea man it is, my girl took that when she came down to visit. I might get some pics up a little before the 90 Day mark because I'm supposed to go see a friend this upcoming weekend, will see how things play out.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Been busy lately but ill post up tonight.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 81*

Good diet day and workout, everything was solid. Got a delt and traps work in.

Delts -

Machine Press - 4x10/10/10/8
DB Military Press - 4x10/8/8/8
Front Lat DB Raises - 3x10

Traps -

Behind Neck Pulldowns - 4x10/10/8/8
Lat Raises - 4x12
BB Shrugs - 3x10

PWO Cardio - 20mins LIC

Strength was good, this was one of my best workouts this whole time. Always have good Shoulder day.

*Day 82*

Went to visit family, planned on working out today but it didn't happen. Just going to chalk it up as a rest day today and get a session in tomorrow. Played some bball and had a good diet so not to worried.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 83*

Another off day, I havn't hit the gym in the past 2 days and being lazy. I feel like crap, going to get on it tomorrow even know I said that yesterday and didn't get it done. Need to get back on track so I can have a strong last week before I get these pics up. Planning to just work all through the weekend since I already took my 2 OFF days this week.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 84*

Sorry guys, I've been crazy busy latley and slacking a bit on my log, I'm getting restless as these last couple days in terms of keeping my progress updated on here. My work is still going good though. Got back in the gym today and had a great back workout.

Back -

Lat Pulldowns - 4x10
Seated Rows - 4x10
Bent Over Rows - 3x8
Seated 1 Handed Pulldowns - 3x8

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC

Back was thrashed, finally got to work out in a gym with different equipment compared to the crap one I work out in.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

*Day 85*

Got up early and killed it again. I'm loving this new gym, it's actually a gym, not a warehouse with old crap in it. Got a solid arm workout in. My cuzin has been rollin with me to the gym lately and she is getting beat up haha.

Bi's -

Standing DB Curls - 3x10
Preacher Curls - 3x10
Iso Cable Curls - 3x12

Tri's

Close Grip Bench - 3x10
Rope Pulldowns - 4x8
Straight Bar Pushdowns - 4x8/8/6/6

PWO Cardio - 30mins LIC

Solid diet again, feel a lot better after those 2 day slip ups of doing nothing. Crazy how just doing a workout in a day will change your mood, I love it.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Alright fellas I'm about 5 days behind on this thing  :2nono:  but I've still been putting in the work in the gym and kitchen. I'll post my pics up here in a second.

I'll be laying this log to rest for a little, I've been crazy busy.

----------


## AXx

> I'll post my pics up here in a second..


Waiting!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

(1) First day I was about 193lbs or so.
(2) Before day 90 but pretty much where I am at now, think it was from about 2 weeks ago.
(3) Taken yesterday, I am holding a bit of water as compared to the 2nd pic where I'm a little more dry.

Thanks for following along guys, and I want to give a shout out to everybody that helped me tweak a few things when I hit a roadblock, mainly SteM! Thanks to bikeral and 405 along with others for the support. I will still be training hard and putting in work, it has basiclly become my lifestyle now. I'm just going to bow out from this log portion for now.

I'm sure I will come back and make another log with a little more of an exciting diet approach. hope you guys enjoyed and goodluck to anybody cranking down the road to improve there physical well being!!

----------


## AXx

Awesome bro. More motivation for us!!! Have fun with the break from the log

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Awesome bro. More motivation for us!!! Have fun with the break from the log


Thanks man. I encourage anybody that is deadset on changing to stay strict on your log just as if you were staying strict on your diet or training. The log always set me straight and kept me on a more organized path. Plus now I have something to always revert back to if I want to re-read some things or see how I felt!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Well DONE. 

I like your approach of a log for a specific goal for a specific period of time!

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic job bro. Hope you will be sticking around even though you are closing out the log. Perhaps a bulk?
Thanks for all your help as well.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Well DONE. 
> 
> I like your approach of a log for a specific goal for a specific period of time!


Thanks girlgy!




> Fantastic job bro. Hope you will be sticking around even though you are closing out the log. Perhaps a bulk?
> Thanks for all your help as well.


I'll be around still man! No bulk till I cut a little lower around 10% BF. I some new things in the woodworks starting on monday! I was thinking about logging it but I don't think I will. Maybe next time.

----------

